# Österreichisches WoW-Wörterbuch



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

*Austria meets Warcraft.
Das Wörterbuch.*


&#8222;laul, a bamschmusa&#8220; &#8211; *ein Nachtelf*
&#8222;wos megschn dafia?&#8220; &#8211; *welche Bezahlung stellst du dir vor?*
&#8222;geh los mi a ruah mit deim deppadn pvp&#8220; &#8211; *Ich hab heute keine Lust auf PvP*
&#8222;i ziach di sicha nit üwaroll durch&#8220; &#8211; *Bitte versuche alleine zu leveln.*
 &#8222;Beweg dein Oasch do hea&#8220; &#8211; *Ich stehe noch alleine am Portstein*
&#8222;Wos kusch du eigentli?&#8220; &#8211; *Ich glaube, du machst das nicht ganz richtig.*
&#8222;Gusch!&#8220; &#8211; *Bitte sei einen kurzen Augenblick still.*
&#8222;Mei Oide hodan Poscha und will mi ned suchtln lossn&#8220; &#8211; *Meine Freundin lässt mich nicht spielen*
&#8222;In Windaschpring schneibs!&#8220; &#8211; *In Winterspring schneit es*
&#8222;So ein Oschloch! Der schiaßt mi oafoch nida!&#8220; &#8211; *Ein Spieler hat mich getötet.*
&#8222;Mei Mandl muas a amol futtan!&#8221; &#8211; *Mein Charakter muss Brot zu sich nehmen.*
&#8222;Also tänkn ku dea mol üwahaup nit&#8220; &#8211;* Der Tank ist nicht so gut.*
&#8222;I hu iaz an Elefontn!&#8220; &#8211; *Ich hab mir ein Mammut leisten können.*
&#8222;Kreizteifl, schu wieda koa Bruno!&#8220; &#8211; *Ich hatte erneut keinen Eisbären im Beutel.*&#8222;Woah.. iaz duschtz owa!&#8220; &#8211; *Gleich wird es hier krachen!*

&#8222;Hundsdreck, longsom duads ma, der vahunzte Erfolg haud oafoch nid hi, weil i nu koa Oachkatzl gfundn hu, elendigs Toal elendigs!&#8220;

*-	Ich hab noch kein Eichhörnchen für den Erfolg gefunden.*


So - und iaz wo ma olle üwa Tirol glocht homm, gemma weida zum positivn östareichsichn Toal!

*30 gute Gründe Österreicher zu sein

1. Du lernst schon in der Fahrschule, dass man im Winter mit Sommerreifen keine Alpenpässe überqueren kann, nur weil man Allrad hat.

2. Auf Fernreisen hat keiner Vorurteile gegen dich, weil noch nie jemand etwas von dem Land gehört hat, aus dem du kommst.

3. Du musst nicht jedes Jahr extra nach Österreich zum Ski fahren reisen.

4. Du kannst über die Deutschen schimpfen, aber Audi, Opel, Porsche, VW, BMW oder Mercedes fahren.

5. Du weißt, was du bekommst wenn du in einem Gasthaus Topfengolatschen mit Schlagobers und einen Verlängerten bestellst.

6. Du musst dich bei der Fußball WM nicht ärgern weil die Nationalmannschaft es sowieso nie weiter als bis zur Vorausscheidung schafft.

7. Du lebst in einem der wasserreichsten Staaten der Erde (davon braucht man ja bekanntlich reichlich zum Bier brauen).

8. Du bist in einem Land, dass so klein ist, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es von einem Meteoriten getroffen wird, ziemlich gering ist.

9. Du kannst Ski fahren und beherrscht es überdies, in den Sessellift einzusteigen, ohne dass der Liftwart die gesamte Anlage anhalten muss.

10. Dieter Bohlen, Oliver Kahn und Gerhard Schröder sind nicht deine Landsleute.

11. Du kannst den Schwachsinn und die Gemeinheiten, die du so im allgemeinen verzapfst, in solch einer Lautstärke von dir geben, dass nicht das ganze Lokal daran teilhaben muss.

12. Die Holländer fahren mit ihren Wohnwagen höchstens 300 km durch dein Land.

13. Du kannst Kaffee, Chance, Chemie und Colgate richtig aussprechen.

14. Du kannst "Nein" sagen, ohne schon beim zweiten Buchstaben zu kapitulieren.

15. Du musst deinen Kaffee weder "Blümchenkaffee" noch "Plörre" nennen.

16. Du kriegst ein Schnitzel auch ohne Tunke runter.

17. Alle Welt glaubt, dass Beethoven Österreicher, Hitler aber Deutscher war.

18. Du kannst deine Kultur-Flaschen im Deutschen Privatfernsehen entsorgen.

19. Du weißt, dass "heurig" gleichbedeutend ist mit "diesjährig".

20. Du musst nicht zwischen Westerwelle, Merkel, Schröder und Stoiber wählen.

21. Du wirst nicht für einen Deutschen gehalten, selbst wenn du versuchst deutsch zu reden.

22. Dein "Atomkraftwerk" strahlt nicht!

23. Du kannst 10 Krügel deutsches "Bier" trinken und hast keine Probleme (außer mit der Blase), während ein Deutscher spätestens beim dritten Märzen eingeht.

24. Bevor du mit dem Auto die Spur wechselst, vergewisserst du dich, dass diese auch frei ist.

25. Mit einer kleinen Transitkundgebung kannst du halb Europa lahmlegen.

26. Österreich hat gute Weine, Deutschland hat deutsche Weine.

27. Du läßt die Sau immer und überall raus, ein Ballermannaufenthalt ist dazu nicht notwendig.

28. Adelstitel kannst du dir sparen, dafür kennst du aussagekräftige Berufstitel.

29. Deine Feinde in Österreich sind dir lieber als deine Freunde in Deutschland.

30. Du kennst nicht nur den Unterschied zwischen Schmäh und Humor, sondern hast auch noch zumindest ein bisschen von beidem.*
_______

EDIT: Für Österreichs Gildensuchende

Klick in meine Signatur :} Meet us @ Blutkessel(pvp)!
Join the CannibalCookingClub!


----------



## Skyler93 (17. September 2009)

LoL Das einfach nur LoL! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pegasus777 (17. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lol das ist aber der Dialekt aus dem tiefsten Tirol, in Wien wäre das etwas anderes.

Aber gut geschrieben.


----------



## Forsake010 (17. September 2009)

Pegasus777 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wiener dialekt is *hust* UR *hust* blöd xD

Oberösterreichisch wäre was^^


----------



## xx-elf (17. September 2009)

Dickes need auf ein vollständiges WoW-ösisch = WoW-Deutsch unser Gildenleiter ist Ösi und macht auch die Bosskampferklärungen. 

Wir müssen dann immer raten, was er den meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeoN79 (17. September 2009)

des is amal a gscheider threat!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrie (17. September 2009)

Lustig finde auch auch das due zum handy  Natel sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Dickes need auf ein vollständiges WoW-ösisch = WoW-Deutsch unser Gildenleiter ist Ösi und macht auch die Bosskampferklärungen.
> 
> Wir müssen dann immer raten, was er den meint
> 
> ...



Übersetzen kann ich q:
Sprechen kann ichs nimmer. Bin schon zu deutsch. höhö

@Wiener Dialekt

Heast, en weana dialekt kann ich genauso, awa den pock i ned ._.
Mei besta Freind is aus Wean, do foah i nua wegn dem hin..


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (17. September 2009)

super geschrieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forsake010 (17. September 2009)

oachkatzlschwoaf^^


----------



## Naliah (17. September 2009)

lol da hab selbst ich mit schwer getan das zu verstehn ^^ 

aber auf wienerisch wärs noch schlimmer ^^ =D 

lg Nali


----------



## Zorwynn (17. September 2009)

Jaja unsere Sprache is einfach nur schön! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das mitm Wiener Dialekt... Der is echt *grindig*. ^^


----------



## Forsake010 (17. September 2009)

Zorwynn schrieb:


> Und das mitm Wiener Dialekt... Der is echt _*UR*_*grindig*. ^^



Fixed^^


----------



## Grushdak (17. September 2009)

Irgendwie hat die Aussprache was.

Und interessant ... spielen heißt da suchtl'n. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (17. September 2009)

Mei Oide hodan Poscha ...

Was heisst denn bitteschön "Poscha"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Was heisst denn bitteschön "Poscha"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das is ein tiroler Ausdruck für

"Die hat einen Vogel" ^^
"De hod an Poscha!"


----------



## Angita (17. September 2009)

einfach nur nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin selber Össi (Steierer Lady) und kann gut verstehen das unsere lieben Germanen bei unserem Dialekt des öffteren ??? über dem Kopf stehen haben.

Wenns mich mal so richtig beim Raid fuchst kann ich oft nicht anders, dann fluch ich halt in weststeirisch... mittlerweile sind meine Gildies das schon gewohnt - aber beim erstenmal kam ganz leise "ämh was hast du gerade gemeint"

Ist schon komisch, unsere Muttersprache ist zwar Deutsch nur manchmal ist das "andere" Deutsch einfach nicht zu verstehen - da ist Englisch noch einfacher.


Thats it
Angita


PS: Hamburg und Bremen - sprechen die Leute dort wirklich Deutsch. Hab absolut keinen Plan was die quaseln.


----------



## FlakTruck (17. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Mei Oide hodan Poscha ...
> 
> Was heisst denn bitteschön "Poscha"
> 
> ...



Jo deppat is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebarcode (17. September 2009)

"Des duat nit" - so gehts nicht
"Du bumpara du bleda, lean spün!" - du bist ein mangelhafter spieler
"i zünd di o" - ich zünd dich an (hat mein mage kumpel gesagt)
"mit dem stoa konnst da die ritzn polieren" - dieser sockel ist wertlos
"ahaha, du schwochstöh" - du hast es versaut (schwachstelle)
"mah du deppata bauernbua" - blöder bauerntrampel
"seig woi seig" - ja schon


----------



## Ráypower (17. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Mei Oide hodan Poscha ...
> 
> Was heisst denn bitteschön "Poscha"
> 
> ...




Poscha heist bei uns so viel wie "an Klatscher" also einen an der Waffel weil Sie dich nicnt versteht warum du etwas machst.

Jaja wir Österreicher haben schon ne Interessante Sprache...immer wieder lustig wie Leute über mein Gesagtes im TS rätseln weil sie nichts verstanden haben.

Scheane Greaß ausn Lovontol on olle 

zu Deutsch:
Schöne Grüße aus dem Lavanttal an alle


----------



## Forsake010 (17. September 2009)

Österreicher an die Macht, wir beherschen das TS und tauschen geheime Nachrichten aus, die ihr nicht versteht xD


----------



## Urengroll (17. September 2009)

Forsake010 schrieb:


> Österreicher an die Macht, wir beherschen das TS und tauschen geheime Nachrichten aus, die ihr nicht versteht xD





Ähm beim letzten mal ist es bei einem einzigen schief gegangen, wie soll es dann bei einer ganzen Nation werden..................^^


----------



## PewPewPew (17. September 2009)

ich sag nur 
"oida wüst mi pflozn?" ^^
"du bian"
Jaja, österreicher sein hat scho seine vorteile^^


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

Ich erinner mich an den Kora-Run letztens.
Ich so im TS: "Oha, woher aus Österreich bistn du?"
Er so: "Salzburg - du etwa auch?"
Ich so: "Ne du, Tirol ^^"
Er im TS so:

"Heast du Pief, los mit ontankn, sinst host glei an Haxn weniger!"

-Ich lache mich tot-
-Alle anderen kapierns ned-

xD ahahaha


----------



## Tjo_i (17. September 2009)

jaja wir österreicher..

ich muss immer wieder lachen wenn ich einen raid leite und mich der dialekt wieder einholt.

zb: ein kumpel schreibt mich an und meinte das er nicht mehr lange zeit hat da er morgen arbeiten muss allso meinet ich dann im TS...

"duad ma lad leidln, den nextn boss mochn ma nur, wei moang miasn einige hackln geh" (es tut mir leid, wir machen nur noch den nächsten boss. Da einige morgen arbeiten müssen)

als ich mitbekommen habe das ich "normal" gesprochen habe, kam auch schon die anzeige im schlachtzugschat:

"was du bist bergbauer und musst um 24:00 uhr etwas abhacken gehen......"

seit dem vermeide ich solche sachen im TS!


----------



## Makata (17. September 2009)

> Mei Oide hodan Poscha


Der Tiroler der das sagt gehört ausgewiesen aus dem Heiligen Land Tirol! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mei Alte hat an Deggn!


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

Makata schrieb:


> Mei Alte hat an Deggn!



an Deggn,
an Poscha,
is jo hi im Schädl,
spinnt a woi,
hod an Schuss,
is deppad im Hian.

^^


----------



## karull (17. September 2009)

Kennt ihr auch den Unterschied zwischen nem Österreicher und nem weißen Hemd?
-
-
-
-
-
-
- 



Spoiler



Mit nem weißen Hemd kannste dich Überall sehen lassen



Bitte nicht all zu ernst nehmen


----------



## Esda (17. September 2009)

einfach nur geil! made my Vormittag!


----------



## Rodanold (17. September 2009)

sehr, sehr fein.
hab gut gelacht.


darf ich dem TE trotzdem 1-2 Verbesserungen an die Hand geben? ^^

schneibs z.B. würd ich eher "schneipds" schreiben.... <-- so wirds auch ausgesprochen
üwahaup würd ich auch üwahaupds schreiben.... <-- wird auch so ausgesprochen


Soll keine Kritik an sich sein, nur ne kleine Verbesserung. 

ansonsten

waida aso, des hod an kult


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

*30 gute Gründe Österreicher zu sein

1. Du lernst schon in der Fahrschule, dass man im Winter mit Sommerreifen keine Alpenpässe überqueren kann, nur weil man Allrad hat.

2. Auf Fernreisen hat keiner Vorurteile gegen dich, weil noch nie jemand etwas von dem Land gehört hat, aus dem du kommst.

3. Du musst nicht jedes Jahr extra nach Österreich zum Ski fahren reisen.

4. Du kannst über die Deutschen schimpfen, aber Audi, Opel, Porsche, VW, BMW oder Mercedes fahren.

5. Du weißt, was du bekommst wenn du in einem Gasthaus Topfengolatschen mit Schlagobers und einen Verlängerten bestellst.

6. Du musst dich bei der Fußball WM nicht ärgern weil die Nationalmannschaft es sowieso nie weiter als bis zur Vorausscheidung schafft.

7. Du lebst in einem der wasserreichsten Staaten der Erde (davon braucht man ja bekanntlich reichlich zum Bier brauen).

8. Du bist in einem Land, dass so klein ist, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es von einem Meteoriten getroffen wird, ziemlich gering ist.

9. Du kannst Ski fahren und beherrscht es überdies, in den Sessellift einzusteigen, ohne dass der Liftwart die gesamte Anlage anhalten muss.

10. Dieter Bohlen, Oliver Kahn und Gerhard Schröder sind nicht deine Landsleute.

11. Du kannst den Schwachsinn und die Gemeinheiten, die du so im allgemeinen verzapfst, in solch einer Lautstärke von dir geben, dass nicht das ganze Lokal daran teilhaben muss.

12. Die Holländer fahren mit ihren Wohnwagen höchstens 300 km durch dein Land.

13. Du kannst Kaffee, Chance, Chemie und Colgate richtig aussprechen.

14. Du kannst "Nein" sagen, ohne schon beim zweiten Buchstaben zu kapitulieren.

15. Du musst deinen Kaffee weder "Blümchenkaffee" noch "Plörre" nennen.

16. Du kriegst ein Schnitzel auch ohne Tunke runter.

17. Alle Welt glaubt, dass Beethoven Österreicher, Hitler aber Deutscher war.

18. Du kannst deine Kultur-Flaschen im Deutschen Privatfernsehen entsorgen.

19. Du weißt, dass "heurig" gleichbedeutend ist mit "diesjährig".

20. Du musst nicht zwischen Westerwelle, Merkel, Schröder und Stoiber wählen.

21. Du wirst nicht für einen Deutschen gehalten, selbst wenn du versuchst deutsch zu reden.

22. Dein "Atomkraftwerk" strahlt nicht!

23. Du kannst 10 Krügel deutsches "Bier" trinken und hast keine Probleme (außer mit der Blase), während ein Deutscher spätestens beim dritten Märzen eingeht.

24. Bevor du mit dem Auto die Spur wechselst, vergewisserst du dich, dass diese auch frei ist.

25. Mit einer kleinen Transitkundgebung kannst du halb Europa lahmlegen.

26. Österreich hat gute Weine, Deutschland hat deutsche Weine.

27. Du läßt die Sau immer und überall raus, ein Ballermannaufenthalt ist dazu nicht notwendig.

28. Adelstitel kannst du dir sparen, dafür kennst du aussagekräftige Berufstitel.

29. Deine Feinde in Österreich sind dir lieber als deine Freunde in Deutschland.

30. Du kennst nicht nur den Unterschied zwischen Schmäh und Humor, sondern hast auch noch zumindest ein bisschen von beidem.*

ahahahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

net schlecht gmocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke fia des lochn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duko (17. September 2009)

tja wenn ich im ts so reden würde dann würde mich mal zu 100% keiner verstehen^^

aber es gibt nicht viele die wirklich genauso reden aber kommt schon ca so hin wie wir reden^^


----------



## rabuni (17. September 2009)

jojo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die östreicher ^^ als schweizer (me) gehts eim ähndlich im ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (denk ich mal)


----------



## MadMarlboro (17. September 2009)

daungsche fia den leiwaunden thread!
bin fost obogn foa lauta lochn.

Danke für den tollen Thread!
Bin fast vom Stuhl gekippt vor lauter Lachen.

Lg aus Oberösterreich!

PS: Dialekt im TS ist einfach nur geil - Aber wir versuchen bei uns in der Gilde für unsere Deutschen & Schweizer hochdeutsch zu sprechen - wohlgemerkt: WIR VERSUCHEN'S 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebarcode (17. September 2009)

es gib owa a poa normale piefke ah *haha*


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> es gib owa a poa normale piefke ah *haha*



Joah (:

I wea im Herbst du a Piefke.
I ziag fu Tirol weck - in die Umgebung fu Stuttgart.

Btw - im TS merkt man bei mir nix davon dass ich von hier bin ;p hihi


----------



## Grrhh (17. September 2009)

Als steirisch / wienerische Kombi kann ich nur sagen:
supa gmocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn ich im TS mit meinen Ösikollegen im Dialekt kommuniziere kommt nach spätestens einer Minute ein Lachkrampf von einem deutschen Mitstreiter^^


----------



## Vengaru (17. September 2009)

gut geschieben, obwohl bei mir mit der aussprache was hapert,und nen bischen beim lesen und verstehn spezieler worte

aber sonst kann ichs lesen liegt vllt das ich in der eifel wohn und wir auch kein richtiges "deutsch"reden


----------



## C0deX (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> *30 gute Gründe Österreicher zu sein
> *



Keins Sorge es gibt bestimmt 1000 Gründer dagegen, ich bin froh das ich kein Schluchti bin sondern aus dem gutem alten Bayern komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Keins Sorge es gibt bestimmt 1000 Gründer dagegen, ich bin froh das ich kein Schluchti bin sondern aus dem gutem alten Bayern komme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bayern und Tirol war mal Eins ._.

Oh ja.. das wär -die- Biernation schlechthin gewesen *seufz*


----------



## Forsake010 (17. September 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Keins Sorge es gibt bestimmt 1000 Gründer dagegen, ich bin froh das ich kein Schluchti bin sondern aus dem gutem alten Bayern komme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bayern gehört eh fast zu österreich, die deutschen wolln bayern eh ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (17. September 2009)

Forsake010 schrieb:


> bayern gehört eh fast zu österreich, die deutschen wolln bayern eh ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0deX (17. September 2009)

Forsake010 schrieb:


> bayern gehört eh fast zu österreich, die deutschen wolln bayern eh ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nee da bleiben wir lieber alleine und genießen das beste Bier der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angita (17. September 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Keins Sorge es gibt bestimmt 1000 Gründer dagegen, ich bin froh das ich kein Schluchti bin sondern aus dem gutem alten Bayern komme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die Bayern sind den Össis näher als ihnen lieb ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lederhosn, Bier, Brezln und Dirndln - des hot der Rest der Germanen afoch net!! Die Össi aba scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Desholb Herr und Frau Bayern, es seits afoch eha Schluchtis als Flochlandla.


Gris eich
Angita


----------



## C0deX (17. September 2009)

Angita schrieb:


> Die Bayern sind den Össis näher als ihnen lieb ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das hättet Ihr wohl gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (17. September 2009)

bam oida guad gmocht.

da kon i nur ans sogn . krocha erhebts euch
*ausm treahd ause kroch*


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

wiaso pockst es den wiena dialekt net? i vasteh des afoch net ^^


edith man ui naaa neeet , bitteeee kaaane krocha ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodanold (17. September 2009)

Bei mia dahoam hoasts no imma das Össiland nur a Bundesland vo Bayern is...^^

Vo doher stimmt des scho mit dem "is eh olles as soiwe"


----------



## skeggmikill (17. September 2009)

> 2. Auf Fernreisen hat keiner Vorurteile gegen dich, weil noch nie jemand etwas von dem Land gehört hat, aus dem du kommst.



Geht auch, wenn man sich als Norweger ausgeben kann.


----------



## Therossi (17. September 2009)

pf weana dialekt 

i sog nur höll böll kernöl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebarcode (17. September 2009)

da weana dialekt is so offig, i moan, mundl okay, der hot noch den tiafn weana dialekt owa de obgschlecktn pseudointelektuellen aus wean - im prinzip ala falco (in allen ehren) gemma mit eanan überheblichen nasalsingsang ziemlich am sack.


----------



## Azzkicker (17. September 2009)

bin ursprünglich aus München, früher oft in Österreich&hab auch viele Freunde  da. Bald bin ich wieder in München und wieder öfter in Österreich. Da kann man sich sehr darauf freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin zwar etwas rheinisch geworden in meiner Aussprache, aber das kommt sicher schnell wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden Länder nehmen sich net viel und diese gesunde bayerisch-österreichische oder deutsch-österreichische Hassliebe ist doch was tolles, findet ihr nicht?

Ich mags jedenfalls und finde solche threads sehr lustig, danke hierfür!


----------



## Vanlinux (17. September 2009)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> da weana dialekt is so offig, i moan, mundl okay, der hot noch den tiafn weana dialekt owa de obgschlecktn pseudointelektuellen aus wean - im prinzip ala falco (in allen ehren) gemma mit eanan überheblichen nasalsingsang ziemlich am sack.


was du meinst ist allgemein als "schoenbrunner deutsch" bekannt..... schon unser guter alter kaiser schickte sich an, so zu sprechen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valibaba (17. September 2009)

Da selber zur hälfte Österreicher bin und auch viele Verwandte in Wien und umgebung hab findi den Thread zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hahaha made my Day!!!


----------



## gungnir5 (17. September 2009)

da hab ich doch auch noch was

Österreichische Maßeinheiten

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass es keine Sprache gibt, die so
unverbindliche Maßeinheiten hervorgebracht hat, wie die
Österreichische. Das Vage und Dehnbare in unseren internen Maßeinheiten
scheint mir auch ein Indiz, ja eine Facette des österreichischen Wesens
an sich zu sein. An der Aufforderung:"Noch ein Wengerl, ein Wengerl
sitzen, ein Wengerl da zu bleiben, noch ein Wengerl lustig zu sein,
daran finden wir gar nichts bemerkenswertes mehr, noch dazu wo sich
dieses Wengerl auch ausreichend von "ein Wenig" herrührend erklären
läßt.

Dass ein Weg breit ist, wenn er lang ist, wundert auch
keinen mehr:
"Heast, wo woast denn? - Na is a brader Weg!"

Dass man endlos wartet und ewig nicht dran kommt, auch
daran hat man sich gewöhnt.

Ja selbst, dass jemand bei einem auf einen Hupfer
vorbeischaut, wird in den seltensten Fällen missverstanden und stört
selbst nach zwei Stunden noch niemanden.

Schwieriger wird es dann, wenn jemand um ein Euzerl daneben liegt. Kann
man zum Beispiel auch um zwei Euzerln daneben liegen? Waren in grauer
Vorzeit einmal 10 Euzerln 1 Euz? Und wenn etwas um 100 Euz nicht
stimmt, kann man dann schon sagen: "Na den Unterschied möcht ich
Klavier spielen können"?

Wann hat man etwas um ein Haus verfehlt oder gar um ein
Eckhaus?

Um welche Mengen handelt es sich wirklich wenn jemand sagt:
"Ich bin den ganzen Nachmittag eine Stunde herumgrennt. I war in 97
Gschäftln, hab 17 Sakkos in 1000 verschiedenen Größen probiert. Kein
einziges hot ma passt, bis auf die zwa, san gar net so schlecht. I hab
a Lawine zahlt, und bin fix und fertig, weil überall a ganzer Oasch
voll Leut woar!" Wie viele Leute gehen da hinein? Ja, wenn besagter
Körperteil einereinflussreichen Persönlichkeit gehört, wie viele san
schon drin?

Wann wird aus einem Tröpferl ein Tropfen? Wann daraus ein Schluckerl?
Wann kann man von einem Glaserl sprechen? Bitte, dass ein Flascherl
Wein in Österreich meistens ein Doppelliter ist, darf allerdings als
bekannt vorausgesetzt werden. Jedoch, wie groß ist ein Futzerl? Wann
mutiert es zum Eckerl? Wann zum Stückerl?

Welche Ausdehnung muss ein Körper haben, dass wir ihn in der Folge als
Trumm, oder gar als Mordstrumm bezeichnen können?

Wieviel ist ein bissi? Bissi ist besonders heikel, weil man bissi so
ambivalent verwenden kann. Zum Beispiel: "Na is a bissi vü!" oder aber
auch: "Na is a bissi wenig!"....

"Bist ein bissi deppert." Trägt noch ein harmloses, fast liebenswertes
Irresein in sich. Während: "Du bist mir scheint a bissl deppert!"
bereits auf ernsthaft gestörte Geisteszustände hinweisen möchte. Die
Bereitschaft zur physischen Attacke drückt diese dann nur noch mehr
durch die rhetorisch gestellte Frage aus, wenn sie unter Weglassung
sämtlicher Zischlaute gestellt wird, denn: "Heat bid a bidl debad!"
"A bidl" Das kann man gar nicht anders als drohend sagen.

Alle diese Beiläufigkeiten sind in ihrer Ungenauigkeit keine fixen
Größen, aber als Österreicher lebt man mit ihnen. Wahrscheinlich
könnten Etymologen unter zu Hilfe nahme diverser Lautverschiebungen
ihre Herkunft einigermaßen klären. Anthropologen werden unter
Hervorkramen alter Sitten und Gebräuche weiter
Klarheit schaffen können, egal ob es sich um ein Trumm, ein Eckhaus
oder ein Futzerl handelt,aber NIEMAND, NIEMAND kann erklären von wo es
kommt oder gar von welchem Brauch es sich ableitet, dass, wenn jemand
gefragt wird, ob er beispielsweise seinen Zug erwischt hätte, und
dieser dann antworten kann:

"Oba ums Oaschleckn net!"


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

> da weana dialekt is so offig, i moan, mundl okay, der hot noch den tiafn weana dialekt owa de obgschlecktn pseudointelektuellen aus wean - im prinzip ala falco (in allen ehren) gemma mit eanan überheblichen nasalsingsang ziemlich am sack.



waun du mir jetzt einedruckn wüst, dass da falco wienerisch gredt' hot, daun schaum di !  ^^
des is jo ka wiena dialekt gwesn sundan afoch nua sei markenzeichn... mit wienerisch hot des oba nix zum tuan, gö? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so wia ana scho vurher gschriebn hot... schönbrunner deutsch... blasiert hoit...  oba wienerisch is scho wos gooonz aundas und vü bessa...goar net vergleichboa, heast ^^


----------



## Axarimy (17. September 2009)

wie geil xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Oida, i habe 7 jahre in österreich gelebt, Aber dat alles habe i net gewusst muss i ma ausdrucken..
avar mal ne frage wo gibts bitte gilden from österreich od gibts a paar server wo viele österreicher abhängen?
weil mir fehlt das land 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

The stoned rolls auf lordaeron hobn zu 70 %  österreicher ( jo kloa, bin jo a i gm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oda sunst irgendwöche net -deitschen ^^

und i hob glesn, auf amathul gibts glaub i a so a österreich-gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> avar mal ne frage wo gibts bitte gilden from österreich od gibts a paar server wo viele österreicher abhängen?



Also ich hatte mal ne Österreichische Gilde :-/ Aber die gibts leider nimmer.
Aber bei uns sind jetz auch 2-3 drin..


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mal ne Österreichische Gilde :-/ Aber die gibts leider nimmer.
> Aber bei uns sind jetz auch 2-3 drin..


Das freut mich zu lesen wenigstens etwas! glaube muss den server wechselen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 avar nur wenns im ts österreichisch gesprochen wird!
hehehe


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2009)

Supa g`schriabn, Beph.
I bi a so a Wiener


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

wo sind die steirer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrillGorilla (17. September 2009)

Muss schon sagen, das hat was xD

ich glaub ich bringe demnächst mal sowas für schwäbisch raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denn....
"Mir kennet elles bloß koi Hochdeitsch!"
bzw.:
"Wir können alles außer Hochdeustch!"

Insofern sind wir uns auch recht nah, liebe Öschdreicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrendel (17. September 2009)

A boa sochn häd ich aundast grschiem, auba jeda grobm hod sein sleng.

I woat nua bis de schweiza kontan. De vasteh i a ned.


----------



## mmm79 (17. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> wo sind die steirer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


<- do holt


----------



## Kotnik (17. September 2009)

Hm, ich mag wienerisch. Find ich urschön.

Ich muss sagen, einige der Punkte auf seite 1, die vorteile österreicher zu sein, treffena uch auf süd-piefkes wie mich (=Franke in meinem Fall) zu. Ja, heurig erschließt sich mir aus meinem aktiven Wortschatz und Kaffee etc kann ich auch aussprechen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie dem auch sei, ich mag Wienerisch. Viele Österreicher scheinen ja ein Problem zu haben mit Wien (was ganz ehrlich aber auch kein Wunder ist, die Wiener sind schon  etwas....speziell...)


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

wie speziell?  ^^

wos wüst du jetzt bitte genau damit aussogn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## berti2 (17. September 2009)

Also ich selber bin Österreicher und stolz drauf. Soweit so gut.

Bin aber mit ein Paar punkten net ganz einverstanden, besonders des mit der Politik.

Glaub ihr Piewken leicht es is einfach zwischen Grinsefratze, Fetti und Xbilibiger partei zu entscheiden die eh nicht genug stimmen bekommt weil es zuviele  Personen der sorte :" Hmm der Faymann grinst so schön vom Plakat, den wähl ich jetzt" gibt. 

Und dann ham wir auch noch unsren "Freiheitlichen", den lüben Strache der allen Jugendlichen die einfachen Lösungen versprich(auch den anderen, aber bei den Jugendlichen gehts halt am einfachsten).

Mehr möcht ich dazu jetzt net sagen. Also wenn ihr vor der Wahlurne steht und euch denkt:" Die Össis ja die hams gut" dann denkt euch mich der euch sagt:" NIX IS!"


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> <- do holt


das freut mi^^ des wird immer meine heimliche 2 heimat bleiben!

@berti2 
naja die letzten jahre gings scho bergab, bei euch obwohl i damals dachte mit gusi gehts bergauf! aber naja is a anderes Thema!
und leider habe ich in DE net so die möglichkeiten an infos zu kommen außer i gucke abends 3sat und dann die zib bzw klar krone.at und kleinezeitung online!
Aber in eins sind die österreicher gescheiter, Sie holen sich net alles ins land!
nein liebe anderen leute i bin net ausländerfeindlich! aber wohin überschuss hinführt sehen wir daran wie unser staat immer mehr kapput geht und deswegen langsam die rechten an die macht kommen was mich traurig stimmt! wenn das je passiert verlasse ich ganz schnell deutschland!


----------



## Kotnik (17. September 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> wie speziell?  ^^
> 
> wos wüst du jetzt bitte genau damit aussogn?
> 
> ...




Naja, ein bissl pampig sinds schon..
Wenn es auch genug äußerst liebe und süße Gegenbeispiele gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber wie gesagt, mit meiner Meinung stehe ichd enk ich auch in Österreich nicht ganz alleine...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apydWQvjEQ4
 (nicht ganz ernst gemeint *g*)


----------



## Faransol (17. September 2009)

Also als schweizer versteh ich da ziemlich alles xD

nur versteht ihr uns net... oder etwa doch?^^ (kommt noch auf den kanton an)

i dem senn es liebs grüessli us de schwiiz

Fara^^


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

> Aber in eins sind die österreicher gescheiter, Sie holen sich net alles ins land!
> nein liebe anderen leute i bin net ausländerfeindlich! aber wohin überschuss hinführt sehen wir daran wie unser staat immer mehr kapput geht und deswegen langsam die rechten an die macht kommen was mich traurig stimmt! wenn das je passiert verlasse ich ganz schnell deutschland!



wir holen uns net alles ins land? du warst no nie in wien denk ich ^^
da ist es ca. so wie bei euch...

ich bin auch nicht ausländerfeindlich , ich bin die letzte...aber lustig ist das nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Naja, ein bissl pampig sinds schon..
> Wenn es auch genug äußerst liebe und süße Gegenbeispiele gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na guat des konn i jetzt net moi ostreitn, weu i söba leider oft gnua pampert bin :/ 

oba i bemüh mi und reiß mi wirklich ei... de sogn sogar scho in meiner firma i bin zu freindlich zu de leit oO 
oiso hot des erfoig a....


okeh, de antwurt nimm i au !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> wir holen uns net alles ins land? du warst no nie in wien denk ich ^^
> da ist es ca. so wie bei euch...
> 
> ich bin auch nicht ausländerfeindlich , ich bin die letzte...aber lustig ist das nicht mehr
> ...


Naja war schon mal in wien, unrecht haste da sicher net!
ok kenne die anteile der bevölkerung in wien a net!
Wobei i wien net mag finde wien zu groß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

hat alles so seine vor und nachteile...
ich kann mir net vorstellen am land zu leben... ^^

ich hab netmal ein auto, also ich wär aufgeschmissen ^^

in wien is es halt so, da kannst du um 3 in der früh rausgehen und findest immer noch was zu essen oder zum unternehmen ^^
und die anonymität erst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dann, dass du als paradiesvogel doch net so auffällst....

am land schauen sie so leut wie mich an, als ob sie ausserirdische wären ^^
vom land kommst du ohne auto net weg....
und ausserdem rollen die meistens um 8 die gehsteige hoch und du kannst nix mehr machen ^^
und erst das blöde gerede der nachbarn 

*brrrrrr*

ich bin ein großstadtfan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auch in der großstadt gibts grünzeug ^^

ach ich quatsch scho wieder zu viel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith meint noch an alle ländler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen ich hab ein bischen übertrieben und wollte niemandem zu nahe treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sorry aber das drückt halt am besten aus was ich meine ^^


----------



## AlknicTeos (17. September 2009)

tjo des mid den piefkes is wirkle ned imma leicht. Drum red i a fåst nix im ts und waun, daun im Kompatibilitätsmodus. Un söbst daun, übanåsern vü immernu ned wos i moan. Auf Thrall håt's amoi a a österreichische Güld'n geb'n, owa Österreich is obwoi's so klan is, va da Mundårt toils a völl'e aund're un dåher geht's daun a wieda irgendan Einheitsmodi, woi ba so maunch'n aus Tirol oda Vorarlberg ture mi a ned grod leicht. A håt da TE, so maunch Übersetzung g'schönt.


----------



## Super PePe (17. September 2009)

das sollte es als audiodatei geben, damit man sich vor einem raid mit östereichern im ts auf das klangmuster einstellen/stimmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (17. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat die Aussprache was.
> 
> Und interessant ... spielen heißt da suchtl'n.
> 
> ...



nein, "spuin" ... aber de wissn des mo wow ned spuid


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> hat alles so seine vor und nachteile...
> ich kann mir net vorstellen am land zu leben... ^^
> 
> ich hab netmal ein auto, also ich wär aufgeschmissen ^^
> ...


Naja wohne auch in einer großstad bzw bin auch in der wo i jetzt lebe aufgewachsen, aber mittlerweile mag i es kleiner, wobei graz a net klein is
Wegen TS, naja war mal random da hatten wir einen bei der hat auf eimal in wiener dialekt gesprochen den hat keiner mehr verstanden, wobei i durch meine 7 jahre einiges an dialekt gewohnt bin, selbst i habe nur die hälfte im ts verstanden!


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

in wien haaßt des spün  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oba stimmt irgendwie, wow muass ma afoch  suchtln, nua spün reicht net oO  ^^


> Naja wohne auch in einer großstad bzw bin auch in der wo i jetzt lebe aufgewachsen, aber mittlerweile mag i es kleiner, wobei graz a net klein is
> Wegen TS, naja war mal random da hatten wir einen bei der hat auf eimal in wiener dialekt gesprochen den hat keiner mehr verstanden, wobei i durch meine 7 jahre einiges an dialekt gewohnt bin, selbst i habe nur die hälfte im ts verstanden!



mia kennan des gern amoi im ts ausprobiern, i red amoi nua wienerisch mit dia, moi schaun wos du vastehst ^^

najo naaa, so schlimm is donn a wieder net, kärtner san ärger Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (17. September 2009)

I muas sogn, dass mia der Treat ziemlich gfollen tuat. Bin zwoa a a tirola, aba sowas is scho a bissl witzig. 

Vorallem kann man ja auch über sich selber lachen.  Aber mit dem über die Deutschen hast recht. Wir lassen immer die sau raus, sodass wir dann nicht immer aufn Ballermann brauchen ^^

Wegen TS: Da die meisten WoW zocker auf deutschen Servern leider Deutsche sind, hab ich es schon oft erlebt, dass die Leute einfach kein Verständnis dafür haben, dass man Österreicher ist. Nur den Wiener Dialekt kann ich überhaupt nicht ausstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperator22 (17. September 2009)

Bin Oberösterreicher! ... und finde es sehr gelungen, habe mich jedoch damals wie ich noch Aktiv geraidet habe und auch Bosserklärungen etc. machte zu sehr umgestellt aufs Hochdeutsche, wobei mir dann ab und zu schon Dinge rausgerutscht sind die wenige verstanden haben, vor allem wenn ich gr... sauer war ... weil irgendwas nicht hinghaut hat.


MfG

Edith sagt: Zu 24 ..... ist mir gestern erst passiert, kommt der einfach rüber, zack hats gekracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> I muas sogn, dass mia der Treat ziemlich gfollen tuat. Bin zwoa a a tirola, aba sowas is scho a bissl witzig.
> 
> Vorallem kann man ja auch über sich selber lachen.  Aber mit dem über die Deutschen hast recht. Wir lassen immer die sau raus, sodass wir dann nicht immer aufn Ballermann brauchen ^^
> 
> ...


Da haste net unrecht habe auch schon erlebt das von raidleitern gesagt worde, hy redet hochdeutsch!
naja den wiener dialekt kann i a net ab aber sonst gehts*fg*
man es wäre zeit für ne össi gilde i wäre dabei*fg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

> Nur den Wiener Dialekt kann ich überhaupt nicht ausstehen laugh.gif






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ^^

oiso du konnst da sicha sei, waun i schimpf, daun sicha net auf hochdeitsch, oba i glaub des tuat a kana... ^^

irgendwie sads es olle voi wiena-dialektfeindlich oda kummt ma des nua so vur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kotnik (17. September 2009)

Mein früherer Gildenleiter ist ÖSterreicher und die Bosserkärungen waren früher schon immer sehr lustig..*G*


Zul Aman (HExlord Malacrass): "HAuts den Wuaschtl um!!!"

Und generell, wenn es im Enrage "grindig" wurde oder der Boss einen grimmigen Scahden gemacht hat, das war immer sehr nett anzuhören...

ODer in ZA, Jan'alai hatte bei ihm immer den Namen "Eierhansi"..*gg*


----------



## JohnRoe (17. September 2009)

alles in allem bleibt zu sagen ... wir "ösis" sind spitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperator22 (17. September 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> irgendwie sads es olle voi wiena-dialektfeindlich oda kummt ma des nua so vur?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/ironie
Mit gutem Grund wie ich als Oberösterreicher behaupten darf.
/ironie off


Mfg


----------



## Ale4Sale (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> 11. Du kannst den Schwachsinn und die Gemeinheiten, die du so im allgemeinen verzapfst, in solch einer Lautstärke von dir geben, dass nicht das ganze Lokal daran teilhaben muss.



Ich hab's in Wien bisher immer nur andersrum erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wohingegen es mir in deutschen Lokalen eher so vorkam, als würden die Leute das "geschriene Flüstern" vorziehen.


----------



## JohnRoe (17. September 2009)

naja kommt immer drauf an meinst du den echten alten wiener dialekt oder den neuen "krocha" wiener dialekt? 

da gibts unterschiede wie tag und nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

> ironie
> Mit gutem Grund wie ich als Oberösterreicher behaupten darf.
> /ironie off


Mfg 

hihi ^^

najo, des oberösterreichische is oba aa net so mei foi, weu es tauschts jo glei gonze buchstabn komplett aus ^^

sind haaßt jo auf wienerisch san.... und auf oberösterreichisch han  oO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



des behirn i no net so gaunz oba is eh wuascht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


i tat jo a gern no weita mit eich quatschn oba i muass wos oawatn geh :/ 

schenan nochmittog no ^^

edith: 
und du do üba mia ....nua in echtn wienerischen, zum krochn bin i z'oit und i tät des a nie mochn...

i bin a gegner von speziell der jugenkultur *duck und weg* 

...no guat vielleicht oba a weu i scho vü z'oit bin um des übahaupt zum vasteh ^^


----------



## SheepHappens (17. September 2009)

"mit dem stoa konnst da die ritzn polieren" - dieser sockel ist wertlos

made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperator22 (17. September 2009)

JohnRoe schrieb:


> naja kommt immer drauf an meinst du den echten alten wiener dialekt oder den neuen "krocha" wiener dialekt?
> 
> da gibts unterschiede wie tag und nacht
> 
> ...



Also der Original Wiener Dialekt, unter dem sich Deutsche wenig vorstellen können, ist wirklich genial. Sieht man ja vereinzelt in diversen Austropop Liedern beziehungsweise Österreichischen Film/Fernseh-Produktionen (eg. Trautmann, Kaisermühlenblues etc.) ... einfach klass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Kotnik (17. September 2009)

Ich mag Wienerisch ganz gern, weil mir die Sprachmelodie gefällt..Wenn es Richtung Bayern geht geographisch und auch dialektal, sinkt meine Begeisterung, da ich nicht sooo viel übrig hab fürs BAyerische (und NEIN; das liegt nicht -nur- an meinem Dasein als Franke, es gefällt mir einfach nciht ganz so gut), gefällt mir das dann auch nicht so ...


----------



## JohnRoe (17. September 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> Also der Original Wiener Dialekt, unter dem sich Deutsche wenig vorstellen können, ist wirklich genial. Sieht man ja vereinzelt in diversen Austropop Liedern beziehungsweise Österreichischen Film/Fernseh-Produktionen (eg. Trautmann, Kaisermühlenblues etc.) ... einfach klass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




absolut richtig ... Kaisermühlenblues ist meiner meinung nach absolut aus dem leben in einem alten Wohnblock in Wien gegriffen. Klassischer Wiener Charme siehe auch Roland Düringer in seinen Filmrollen ala. Hinterholz 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Hilfe das forum wird von österreichen besetzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne ne finde den Thread echt ganz lustig!
Aber das soll jetzt net überhand nehmen gelle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

doch !

fiacht di net, a wir österreicha ( jo, aa de wiena ! ) san jo olle nua menschen ^^


----------



## todielfi (17. September 2009)

geeeeeeeeeeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (17. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Da haste net unrecht habe auch schon erlebt das von raidleitern gesagt worde, hy redet hochdeutsch!
> naja den wiener dialekt kann i a net ab aber sonst gehts*fg*
> man es wäre zeit für ne össi gilde i wäre dabei*fg*
> 
> ...



Da würde ich aber zum Raidleader sagen: Wenns dir nicht passt dann kick mich halt. Wenn einer dafür kein Verständnis hat dann hab ich keine Lust mit so einem zu Raiden.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> doch !
> 
> fiacht di net, a wir österreicha ( jo, aa de wiena ! ) san jo olle nua menschen ^^


ageh sach net sowas!
i love austria! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@jay390 Ja da haste net ganz unrecht, aber immer wenn i mal das vernüügen auf ysera habe was eher selten auf dem server ist und komme in raids wo dem so ist und man ins ts muss is es meist so leider!


----------



## JohnRoe (17. September 2009)

oder man denke an "Mundl" 

Zitat:

Burli: Dei Wohnung is jo a Scheisshaus !
Mundl: Wenn du nomui sogst das mei Wohnung a Scheisshaus is konst do glei ausziang .. gl.. gl.. gl.. glei.. glei.. glei.. glei rutscht ma mei hond aus heast, und wenn du zehn mui verheirat bist griagst a watschn das da vierzahn tog da schädl woglt !

einfach nur genial !


----------



## Wagugu (17. September 2009)

Einfach nur geil

Schön mal sowas lustiges zu lesen!!!

weiter so


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

> ageh sach net sowas!
> i love austria!



und a deswegn bist ma voi sympathisch ^^


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (17. September 2009)

Das klang aber etwas mehr nach tirolerisch wienerisch is aber viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ich glaube ein paar deutsche sollen sich mal einen echten Wiener geht nicht unter ansehen, die verstehn sicher kein Wort, was der Mundl so sagt *g*

 Leider bin ich in meiner (Ally-)Gilde der einzige Österreicher... Aber ich freue mich immer wieder wenn ich in Random Raids Landsleute habe.

 Eine Gilde mit ganz nur aus Österreicher, das wäre ein Hit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Es ist schön ein Wiener zu sein. WIEN FOR THE WIN!!


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> und a deswegn bist ma voi sympathisch ^^


Thx zurückgeb, man langsam bekomm i heimweh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buhmmler (17. September 2009)

hahaha hob ih scho lochn miassn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

net waanan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du host genug österreicha do, de se gfrein mit dia zum redn, brauchst ka hamweh hobn, san jo eh olle do 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so jetzt muass i oba wirklich :/  ^^


----------



## buhmmler (17. September 2009)

auf Mal`Ganis gibts a gilde die hoast Wienerblut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> net waanan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


des war jetzt so sweet!
danke man liest sich!
baba rene


----------



## Eldrich87 (17. September 2009)

Supa Thread!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg aus Wien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eld


----------



## imbalol (17. September 2009)

Genau mein Dialekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lg aus dem Burgenland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mal`Ganis (17. September 2009)

Das könnte sogar noch auf oberbayern zutreffen ;D
da komm ich her da reden haufenweise leute so
aber die geschichtslehrerin die österreichisch spricht is immer noch das Beste


----------



## Imperator22 (17. September 2009)

JohnRoe schrieb:


> oder man denke an "Mundl"
> 
> 
> einfach nur genial !



Ja Mundl hab ich deswegen nicht erwähnt, weil ich nicht so ein eingefleischter Mundl-Schauer bin ... aber hast vollkommen recht. Wobei ich trotzdem find dass Trautmann, auch wenn es eine der moderneren Serien ist/war, auch viele Beispiele für den guten Wiener Dialekt/Schmee und die Lebensart beherbergt.


MfG


----------



## Bellthane (17. September 2009)

Oiso i kum aus Oberösterreich.

Aber für mich ist es total komisch in einem Forum mal nicht hochdeutsch zu schreiben, Gewohnheit und so. TS Erklärungen sind für mich auch kein Problem eher bei Referaten oder Präsentationen falle ich immer wieder in den Dialekt zurück. Ist wohl Gewohnheit mit einem Headset übern Kopf ins Deutsche zu verfallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist eigentlich total witzig, wenn man sich die verschiedenen Begriffe mal ansieht, jede Gegend hat halt für ein und das selbe Ding total andere Begriffe.

Witzig in diesem Zusammehang ist auch eine Geschichte dir mir vor kurzem passiert ist.

Zwei Freunde, mein Bruder und ich waren im April auf einem kleinen Gildentreffen in Aachen (ganz im Westen von Deutschland, irgendwann nach Köln). Wir 4 alle aus Oberösterreich waren dort auf einer Geburtstagsfeier des Gildenleiters. Wir haben bei nem Gildenmember von uns geschlafen und am Samstag stieg halt die Party. Wir alle waren alle schon etwas beschwipst, da komme ich mit der Freundin des besagten Gildies ins Gespräch. Sie meinte auf einmal so, welche Sprache lernt ihr denn in der Schule, ich dann so "Ja Englisch, Deutsch und ne dritte Sprache in der höheren Schule". Sie dann so:" Ja wie, ihr lernt Deutsch?" " Ja wieso denn nicht. " "Ja ihr sprecht ja eine andere Sprache als wir, ich verstehe nicht, warum wir eure Sprache nicht in der Schule lernen, wenn ihr unsere könnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (17. September 2009)

mh, bin auch österreicher und rede nicht so -.-

naja, trotzdem lustig xD


----------



## Bachkippe (17. September 2009)

Dea threat is jo sau geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schöne Grüße aus dem Land der Sonne (Burgenland) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

will jetzt net spammen!
aber habe mal ne idee for gilde!
zu sehen unter http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=124633!


----------



## Ghorgoroth (17. September 2009)

einfach geil der thread! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg aus Wien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tueferl (17. September 2009)

Also ich find das supi endlich mal wieder meinen heimatlichen dialekt zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich seit 2 Jahren hier bei den Schweizern lebe mir deren dialekt anhören muss... und ich leider gestehe das ich den zum teil schon besser spreche als das gute alte österreichisch ^^ 

richtig witzig und die 30 Gründi sind einfach hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbalol (17. September 2009)

spieln eig burgenländer auch wow außer ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

i bin jo schwer fia an österreicher- ts oder so xD

oder skype konferenzschoitung haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bachkippe (17. September 2009)

imbalol schrieb:


> spieln eig burgenländer auch wow außer ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo ich ^^


----------



## Anaximedes (17. September 2009)

imbalol schrieb:


> spieln eig burgenländer auch wow außer ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Haben die Burgenländer jetzt schon an Stromanschluss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> i bin jo schwer fia an österreicher- ts oder so xD
> 
> oder skype konferenzschoitung haha
> 
> ...


i wär dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbalol (17. September 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> Haben die Burgenländer jetzt schon an Stromanschluss?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo seit neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krabamboli (17. September 2009)

Toll geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das geilste ist das ein Österreicher einen Deutschen als Koffer bezeichnen kann und dieser versteht nur Bahnhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

sog amoi zu an  *he du host an koffer ogstöt, wäh * 

wos glaubst wie der si net auskennt ^^  

...jo i waas i bin bled... ^^


----------



## Martialis (17. September 2009)

Also ich bin vor 2Jahren von Krefeld nach Steyr Oberösterreich gezogen.Ich bin mir immer noch ned so ganz sicher alles zu verstehen.Ich glaube dafür brauchst einfach ne lange Zeit.Vor allem wenn sich zwei einheimische richtig flott unterhalten.Da schaut man schonmal "deppert" drein.Habe anfangs allerdings auch komische Sachen erlebt.z.B beim Einkaufen.Denke mal jeder Deutsche kennt den Begriff Einkaufstüte.Stehst an der Kassa(jo so heisst es dort,seltsam aber das lass ich mal durchgehen xD)und sagst zu der Verkäuferin hätte gerne 2 Tüten.Da kannst dir sicher sein das sie dich blöd anschaut und sagt...Wir führen keine Drogen!....Sackerl ist der Begriff dort für Einkaufstüten.Dann noch solche Sachen wenn beim Metzger stehst.In Österreich gibts keine Gramm Bezeichnung....100gramm salami oder so bestellen.....vergiß es*g*Nuja...muss damit jetzt leben und es geht bis jetzt ganz gut.Die verstehen mich ja auch nicht wenn ich Kriewelsch Platt rede. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Es gibt viele viele Bezeichnungen welche einen echt verwirren....Topfen=Quark/Paradeiser/Tomaten/Erdäpfel/Kartoffeln/Schlagobers/Sahne...ich könnte das glaub ich fortführen bis der Serverspeicher von Buffed voll ist*ggg*Das beste aber finde ich den Begriff......fürn nen effen Kaffee mit Milch.....Verlängerten*rofl....als ich das erste Mal in einem Cafe saß und die Serviererin mich fragt ob ich einen "Verlängerten" möchte.Ich hab die doof angeschaut und meinte.."Nein danke bin mit meiner Größe zufrieden!"....ok ich beende das Thema nun...*rofl*


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Martialis schrieb:


> Also ich bin vor 2Jahren von Krefeld nach Steyr Oberösterreich gezogen.Ich bin mir immer noch ned so ganz sicher alles zu verstehen.Ich glaube dafür brauchst einfach ne lange Zeit.Vor allem wenn sich zwei einheimische richtig flott unterhalten.Da schaut man schonmal "deppert" drein.Habe anfangs allerdings auch komische Sachen erlebt.z.B beim Einkaufen.Denke mal jeder Deutsche kennt den Begriff Einkaufstüte.Stehst an der Kassa(jo so heisst es dort,seltsam aber das lass ich mal durchgehen xD)und sagst zu der Verkäuferin hätte gerne 2 Tüten.Da kannst dir sicher sein das sie dich blöd anschaut und sagt...Wir führen keine Drogen!....Sackerl ist der Begriff dort für Einkaufstüten.Dann noch solche Sachen wenn beim Metzger stehst.In Österreich gibts keine Gramm Bezeichnung....100gramm salami oder so bestellen.....vergiß es*g*Nuja...muss damit jetzt leben und es geht bis jetzt ganz gut.Die verstehen mich ja auch nicht wenn ich Kriewelsch Platt rede.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


looooooooollllllllllllllllllllll

Was meinste wie es mir damals erging da unten!
und die brötchen heißen ja semmel, und anstelle gramm dekar etc pp!
oder nen halben aufgesprizt auf nen ganzen oder so!
Die sagen zu unseren wienern ja auch frankfurter!
naja könnte man jetzt ewig weiterführen trozdem is das land geil!
grüße nach oberösterreich aus düsseldorf!


----------



## Imperator22 (17. September 2009)

Martialis schrieb:


> Also ich bin vor 2Jahren von Krefeld nach Steyr Oberösterreich gezogen.



Also dass ich hier Oberösterreicher treffe konnte ich mir denken. Aber noch dazu aus der selben Stadt ... Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## jay390 (17. September 2009)

Martialis schrieb:


> ...



jetzt weist wies uns bei euch Deutschen geht. Da verstehen wir auch nur Bahnhof. War neulich mal in München, hab dort ein Fleischkassemmel (anm. Tirolerisch für Leberkässemmel) bestellt. Was meint ihr was die mir gegeben haben? Ein Semmerl mit einem Fleischloaberl drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> jetzt weist wies uns bei euch Deutschen geht. Da verstehen wir auch nur Bahnhof. War neulich mal in Münschen, hab dort ein Fleischkassemmel bestellt. Was meint ihr was die mir gegeben haben? Ein Semmerl mit einem Fleischloaberl drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das erinnert mich an folgendes!
Meine mutter damals mit meinem stiefvater und meinem bro zu besuch gewesen in LB, in einem hotel übernachtet als mein besuch!
Dort eine andere Familie aus Deutschland auch da gewesen, die dann wiener bestellt haben extra große portionen, der kellner muss eh deppert dreinschaut haben, jedenfalls wundern die sich wohl warum das so lange dauert zur erkärung die wollten halt Wiener(frankfurter würstchen) haben!dann kammen die teller die müssen echt deppert dreinschaut haben!
so kanns laufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ps: was sie bekommen ahben waren halt schnitzel!


----------



## Martialis (17. September 2009)

Nunja..ich will ja keinesfalls behaupten das Österreich schlecht ist.Kann ich auch gar ned...erstens ein wunderschönes Land und zweitens viele Dinge die mir in Deutschland sprichwörtlich auffen Sack gegangen sind gibts hier nicht.Irgendwie(zumindest da wo ich wohne,Steyr) läuft hier alles bissel ruhiger ab.Kundenfreundlichkeit(Service) wird nach meinem Gefühl hier eher betrieben als in Deutschland.Wenn man hier jemanden etwas fragt setzen die ned gleich (dasleckmichamarschsuchdirdenscheissdochselbergesicht) auf^^
Desweiteren habe ich auch keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht in Form von...Hey Piefke....was die sich denken weiß ich ja ned*fg*
Auf meiner ersten Arbeit hier in Ö sagte doch mal glatt ein einheimischer ich sollte mal endlich Deutsch sprechen*ggg*war eher so als scherz gedacht....musste selber darüber gröhlen.So..ich möchte nun WoW spielen....bis neulich


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Martialis schrieb:


> Nunja..ich will ja keinesfalls behaupten das Österreich schlecht ist.Kann ich auch gar ned...erstens ein wunderschönes Land und zweitens viele Dinge die mir in Deutschland sprichwörtlich auffen Sack gegangen sind gibts hier nicht.Irgendwie(zumindest da wo ich wohne,Steyr) läuft hier alles bissel ruhiger ab.Kundenfreundlichkeit(Service) wird nach meinem Gefühl hier eher betrieben als in Deutschland.Wenn man hier jemanden etwas fragt setzen die ned gleich (dasleckmichamarschsuchdirdenscheissdochselbergesicht) auf^^
> Desweiteren habe ich auch keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht in Form von...Hey Piefke....was die sich denken weiß ich ja ned*fg*
> Auf meiner ersten Arbeit hier in Ö sagte doch mal glatt ein einheimischer ich sollte mal endlich Deutsch sprechen*ggg*war eher so als scherz gedacht....musste selber darüber gröhlen.So..ich möchte nun WoW spielen....bis neulich


Also ich hatte als deutscher auch niemals probleme ganz im gegenteil, und worde sogar drauf hingewiesen das wenn stellen in der zeitung wo stand inländergesuct das man als deustcher sich auch bewerben sollte! und es war auch so!
Und noch etwas ich finde die österreicher hilfsbereiter als die deustchen und sie sind net so hinterfotzig!

bb


----------



## TheGui (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> 17. Alle Welt glaubt, dass Beethoven Österreicher, Hitler aber Deutscher war.


genial xD


----------



## Imperator22 (17. September 2009)

Iwie wächst und wächst mein Stolz in diesem Thread darauf, ein Österreicher zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spass beiseite, ich war bisher 3, 4 Mal unterwegs in Deutschland, jeweils für 1-2 Tage und habe genauso keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht ... aber ist natürlich was anderes ob man dort lebt oder nur kurz etwas bestimmtest besucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Wiikend (17. September 2009)

Pegasus777 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wiener dialekt is echt schli9mmwenn ich ein hör bekomm ich immer den drang dem eine rein zu hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> Nanana... Darf man erfahren woher dein "Hass" gegenüber uns Österreicher kommt?
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...


Nö tante Edi sagt nehme edi button 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne spass beiseite, wer weiß welche laus dem über den rücken gelaufen ist!
i finde es nur noch geil endlich mit ösis zu chatten heheheh

sonst geh i imma sms.at lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bladestone (17. September 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Nee da bleiben wir lieber alleine und genießen das beste Bier der Welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und wie kommt ihr an unser Steirisches Bier ?

geiler threat echt
ein waschechter Weststeirer


----------



## bloodstar (17. September 2009)

xD   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Keine Angst, ich hab nix gegen Ösis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Höchstes was gegen Vorurteile ^^

Ausserdem musst ich mal n bissl flamen :-P


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Bladestone schrieb:


> Und wie kommt ihr an unser Steirisches Bier ?
> 
> geiler threat echt
> ein waschechter Weststeirer


Das wird hier langsam unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will sofort ein kühles murrauer haben! und hier weit und breit keine chance auf österreich. bier troz bierbörsen etc!


----------



## July (17. September 2009)

naja so reden eher die bauern @TE

in wien hört sich das ganze leiwand an, nicht nach bellen ;\


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

bloodstar schrieb:


> xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast ma angst gemacht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (17. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


whaaaa, ich will wieder mal Ösis im TS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gartarus (17. September 2009)

Made my Day


----------



## Bladestone (17. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Das wird hier langsam unfair
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dachte eher an ein kühles Puntigammer


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Bladestone schrieb:


> Dachte eher an ein kühles Puntigammer


Naja ok aber nur weil du es bist! avar dann net nur eins gelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (17. September 2009)

Gar net gwusst, dass so viele Leute aus OÖ, speziell Großraum Linz (ja da gehört auch Steyr für mich dazu) hier unterwegs sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabuni (17. September 2009)

hab n 5v5 team mit 2 östreichern, 2 deutschen und mir (schweizer)... ist eig immer ganz lustig im ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperator22 (17. September 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Gar net gwusst, dass so viele Leute aus OÖ, speziell Großraum Linz (ja da gehört auch Steyr für mich dazu) hier unterwegs sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du etwa auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (17. September 2009)

Jetzt heißt os wohl Ösisch lernen, will da demnächst für ein halbes Jahr hin um zu kochen.


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

omg.. hier hab ich ja was losgetreten .. ^^


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> omg.. hier hab ich ja was losgetreten .. ^^


Joar schämm dich!
/vote für sticky

hehehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperator22 (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> omg.. hier hab ich ja was losgetreten .. ^^



Tust du irgendwie immer und immer (wieder). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Bellthane (17. September 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> Du etwa auch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Fix. Bin 5 Jahre in Steyr in die Schule gegangen und wohne unweit von Linz entfernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michi002 (17. September 2009)

Angita schrieb:


> bin selber Össi (Steierer Lady) und kann gut verstehen das unsere lieben Germanen bei unserem Dialekt des öffteren ??? über dem Kopf stehen haben.



*hust* Die Österreichischen Vorfahren waren auch Germanen, sonst würdest du nicht Deutsch reden*

Und in Deutschland gibt es auch Dialekte nur sind die dort weiter verbreitet und in Österreich gibt es so viele dialekte, weil es durch die Berge stark geteilt ist.


Keine Ahnung wie das in Tyrol so ist, aber mir scheint du hast ein paar ts vergessen.
(aber der Steirer Dialekt kann auch etwas anders sein)

Und wir schaffens bei nein auch nicht bis zum dritten Buchstaben, nicht mal zum zweiten, wir sagen "na"


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Fix. Bin 5 Jahre in Steyr in die Schule gegangen und wohne unweit von Linz entfernt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Frage komme grade net drauf wenns du von linz nach Steyr fährst kommt a kleienr ort ist glaube ich schon niederösterreich wie heißt der nochmals? komme echt net drauf


----------



## Imperator22 (17. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Frage komme grade net drauf wenns du von linz nach Steyr fährst kommt a kleienr ort ist glaube ich schon niederösterreich wie heißt der nochmals? komme echt net drauf


 Sankt Florian ?


Wobei ist Linz Land


MfG


----------



## Bellthane (17. September 2009)

Du meinst entweder Ennsdorf oder Ernsthofen. Wobei Ernsthofen wahrscheinlicher ist.


----------



## Imperator22 (17. September 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Du meinst entweder Ennsdorf oder Ernsthofen. Wobei Ernsthofen wahrscheinlicher ist.



Grundsätzlich gibt es da genügend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also lass uns das raten stoppen und sag mal in welche Schule du gegangen bist (am besten via PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


MfG


----------



## Haouns (17. September 2009)

Und wo san de gonzn Niederösterreicher?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: I hätt jetz gern a gschmeidigs koits Hirter!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

meinte St.Valentin glaube andere richtung gelle?
habe es über oebb rausgefunden! lol
da kommt meine heimliche liebe her! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperator22 (17. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> meinte St.Valentin glaube andere richtung gelle?
> habe es über oebb rausgefunden! lol
> da kommt meine heimliche liebe her!
> 
> ...



Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Ja da hätten wir lange raten können.



MfG


----------



## Bellthane (17. September 2009)

Nicht ganz andere Richtung aber ist schon mehr in Niederösterreich als zb Ennsdorf oder Ernsthofen, die genau an der Grenze liegen, bzw hinter der Enns und von daher schon anderes Bundesland sind.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Nicht ganz andere Richtung aber ist schon mehr in Niederösterreich als zb Ennsdorf oder Ernsthofen, die genau an der Grenze liegen, bzw hinter der Enns und von daher schon anderes Bundesland sind.


joar aber is ja net so weit von linz, meine es jedefalls, danke trozdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (17. September 2009)

Jo es geht, ne halbe Stunde ist eh nicht wirklich weit, nur liegts halt schon richtig in NÖ.


----------



## Assor (17. September 2009)

LF WoW Plattdüütsch /w me


----------



## Gierdre (17. September 2009)

Also der Thread ist mal richtig geil! Davon darfst Du gern eine Fortsetzung schreiben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ansonsten: Als Berliner halt ick ma da raus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (17. September 2009)

Ja leck mich fett wie geil is das denn? xD ohh man das is ja endgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ROFELMAO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doncalzone (17. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Dickes need auf ein vollständiges WoW-ösisch = WoW-Deutsch unser Gildenleiter ist Ösi und macht auch die Bosskampferklärungen.
> 
> Wir müssen dann immer raten, was er den meint
> 
> ...



auf welchem Server spielt ihr? Ich glaub ich such einen neue Gilde^^

Die Schweizer find ich auch toll mit ihrem Chuchikästle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (17. September 2009)

So gesell ich mich auch auch ma zu diesem netten Thread.

Bin glücklicher Steyrer, gehe grad in die HTL Steyr 1 Jahrgang und ich hatte eigentlich nie so wirklich das Problem mit unseren deutschen Nachbarn zu kommunizieren. Hab mir das von Anfang an angwöhnt mit ihnen ein verständliches Deutsch ( Hochdeutsch ) zu sprechen.

Grüße Feltor, aus Steyr


----------



## Imperator22 (17. September 2009)

Feltor schrieb:


> So gesell ich mich auch auch ma zu diesem netten Thread.
> 
> Bin glücklicher Steyrer, gehe grad in die HTL Steyr 1 Jahrgang und ich hatte eigentlich nie so wirklich das Problem mit unseren deutschen Nachbarn zu kommunizieren. Hab mir das von Anfang an angwöhnt mit ihnen ein verständliches Deutsch ( Hochdeutsch ) zu sprechen.
> 
> Grüße Feltor, aus Steyr



Jetzt ist es schon der 4te Steyrer.
Ja ich finde auch, dass man sich sehr schnell den Gegebenheiten anpasst, und die sehen nunmal so aus, dass der Großteil der Server nunmal aus Deutschland ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Phelps023 (17. September 2009)

Pegasus777 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oiso in obaösterreich redn wia eigentli a so bzw schreibm ma a so.


----------



## 2boon4you (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> „Gusch!“ – *Bitte sei einen kurzen Augenblick still.*


Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (17. September 2009)

Tirol ftw ^^


----------



## Phelps023 (17. September 2009)

Gruzidiagn nu a moi du Deppats Wirschtl faziag die du Traumpe bleds!

Na? Wer kann das Übersetzen von euch Deutschen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonyja (17. September 2009)

auso, wen ig aus bärner us der schwiz ou öppis cha säge: Osis sy cool - ha eigentlech nüt gägese. aber im Ts hani ou mini liebi müeh.

Angerersits verstöh weder d'schwoobe no d' öschtricher öppis, we zwe bärner zäme brichte. 

me chönnti säge, jede hett e chly müeh mitem dialäkt vo de angere, nid?

drum - es lebe unser gemeinsames  "Hochdeutsch" sozusagen englisch für Anfänger ^^


----------



## Feltor (17. September 2009)

können tu ichs... ist aber zu leicht als Össi für mich ^^


----------



## nirvanager1 (17. September 2009)

Gruzidiagn nu a moi du Deppats Wirschtl faziag die du Traumpe bleds!

- verdammt nochmal, noch ein ne dumme wurst, hau ab du blödes ?trampeltier?
^^


----------



## Imperator22 (17. September 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Gruzidiagn nu a moi du Deppats Wirschtl faziag die du Traumpe bleds!
> 
> Na? Wer kann das Übersetzen von euch Deutschen ?
> 
> ...



*Kruzitirkn übrigens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Imperator22 (17. September 2009)

Leonyja schrieb:


> auso, wen ig aus bärner us der schwiz ou öppis cha säge: Osis sy cool - ha eigentlech nüt gägese. aber im Ts hani ou mini liebi müeh.
> 
> Angerersits verstöh weder d'schwoobe no d' öschtricher öppis, we zwe bärner zäme brichte.
> 
> ...




Ich finde nicht, deinen Dialekt zb. versteh ich, und ich bin Österreicher. Also keine "müeh".


MfG


----------



## Dokagero (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> *Austria meets Warcraft.
> Das Wörterbuch.*
> 
> 
> ...


So an scheiß dialekt gibts aber nur im Oberland, bei uns im Unterland versteht ma wenigstens no wos xD


----------



## Hegit (17. September 2009)

Grias eich.
Bin a Steirabua und leb jetz in Oberösterreich. 
Woit nua a Frog einwerf´n:
Wos is a Bayer?




Da verzweifelte Versuch vom lieben Gott aus an Preissn an Ösi zum mochn.

schen tog nu.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (17. September 2009)

hmm, da fällt mir ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wisst ihr eigentlich, warum österreichischt tanks weniger gern in instanzen
in anspruch genommen werden?

nach einem wipe erklärt so ein tank sein versagen mit folgender rede...

"kaum hob i die moobs gsähn ... husch husch war'ns wiadaa wäg"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schatten09 (17. September 2009)

Punkt 23 und 27 sind eindeutig nicht auf alle Deutschen beziehbar !!
Ansonsten geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pseudolord (17. September 2009)

gott wie imba!!!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



bin selber österreicher!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (17. September 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> *Kruzitirkn übrigens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimmt


----------



## donquichote (17. September 2009)

i haun mi dabrunst vora lochn. des zöhlgschichtl kummt ma very vadächtig uma, dat unsa oida gavana sogn, weil im ächtn leim is eh ois aktschn.

drum kaun i nur zua TEE ÄH sogn hoits wia ea: al pi päck- asta la wista peppi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archilion (17. September 2009)

haha sau guata beitrog^^ oba do hob sogor i als kärntna net leicht zum lesn^^

Ajo^^ Kärntn ftw^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (17. September 2009)

Geilster Ts mitschnitt Ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfYbaYqs9DM...feature=related


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2009)

ich dachte du meinst lustig...


----------



## Dokk03 (17. September 2009)

LOL made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und jetzt das ganze nochmal auf "gsibergerisch"^^


----------



## Jakobh (17. September 2009)

also ich versteh von dem dialekt fast kein wort xD
kärnter und wiener dialekt verteh ich halbwegs weil ich damit aufgewachsen bin.
aber eigentlich spreche ich immer mit allen hochdeutsch.
komme übrigens aus wien^^


----------



## Vindexa (17. September 2009)

So ä scheenoar Thread hioar, doa gibs wenigsns moa was zu lachn. Ham schon ä scheenes Deudsch, de Ösis, abor mei säggssch gefälld mioar doch bessor. Deshalb habsch mioar moa die Sadsdeile von dor erschdn Seide geschnabbd und moa uff säggssch üborsädsd, falls ihr ma uff een wie misch dräffd:

„gugge moa doa, ä asdlochschdäschoar“ – *ein Nachtelf*
„was kusdn das?“ – *welche Bezahlung stellst du dir vor?*
„bvb schdingd“ – *Ich hab heute keine Lust auf PvP*
„geh mor ni uffn sengl mid deim scheiß“ – *Bitte versuche alleine zu leveln.* (Auf die Frage, ob ich jemanden wo durch ziehen kann. Alternativ auch auf alle anderen Bitten, denen ich nicht nachkommen will.)
 „gummsde nu heude noch?“ – *Ich stehe noch alleine am Portstein*
„du bist zu bleed n eemor wassoar auszukibbn“ – *Ich glaube, du machst das nicht ganz richtig.*
„heere uff rumzulabborn“ – *Bitte sei einen kurzen Augenblick still / Du erzählst totalen Blödsinn.*
„meine girsche meent ich soll uffheern zu daddln“ – *Meine Freundin lässt mich nicht spielen*
„In Windoarschbring schneids“ – *In Winterspring schneit es*
„Oar, der wiggsoar had misch gald gemachd“ – *Ein Spieler hat mich getötet.*
„Isch ess was” – *Mein Charakter muss Brot zu sich nehmen.*
„Der grigds ums voarreggn ni gebaggn, sisch eefach voarglobbn zu lassn“ –* Der Tank ist nicht so gut.*
„Nu habsch ooch ä Bonsnmound“ – *Ich hab mir ein Mammut leisten können.*
„Ei voarbibbschd nuchemoa, schon wiedoar kee Eisbär“ – *Ich hatte erneut keinen Eisbären im Beutel.*
„Nu gehds aboar rund hioar“ – *Gleich wird es hier krachen!*

„Isch wär hioar noar bleede, wennsch ni bald das scheiß eischörnl für den bleedn Erfolg finde.“ *-	Ich hab noch kein Eichhörnchen für den Erfolg gefunden.*


----------



## mckayser (17. September 2009)

So nen sinnloser Thread kann auch nur von Ösis als Selbstbeweihräucherung so lange am Laufen gehalten werden. Da sieht man, wer's am nötigsten hat, sich selbst zu feiern, wenns schon sonst keiner tut :>


----------



## Imperator22 (17. September 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> So nen sinnloser Thread kann auch nur von Ösis als Selbstbeweihräucherung so lange am Laufen gehalten werden. Da sieht man, wer's am nötigsten hat, *sich selbst zu feiern*, wenns schon sonst keiner tut :>



Nur haben wir einen Grund. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Tradolan (17. September 2009)

es sads sowieso olle wappla  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pzzL (17. September 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> So nen sinnloser Thread kann auch nur von Ösis als Selbstbeweihräucherung so lange am Laufen gehalten werden. Da sieht man, wer's am nötigsten hat, sich selbst zu feiern, wenns schon sonst keiner tut :>



was ischn mit dir? kumm zwa us dr schwiiz abr i hald au zu de ösis! immr de doitsche die meine se wäre was bessres -.-'


----------



## Skum (17. September 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> So nen sinnloser Thread kann auch nur von Ösis als Selbstbeweihräucherung so lange am Laufen gehalten werden. Da sieht man, wer's am nötigsten hat, sich selbst zu feiern, wenns schon sonst keiner tut :>



also ich find ihn witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lenny01 (17. September 2009)

tirol FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (17. September 2009)

Passt zwar nicht rein aber egal:

letztens im Gildenchat ein DK Neuling:
Ich hab Angst, muss tanken

Darauf meine Antwort:
Ich hab keine Angst vor´m Tanken, ich fahr nach Österreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (17. September 2009)

Sehr nett geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für mich als Bayern auch gut verstehbar.. da werden die saubreißn (nicht ernst nehmen^^) größere Probleme haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und von wegen "die Deutschen meinen, sie sin was besseres" .. sowieso! *ACHTUNG! Versteckte Ironie*


----------



## Gulwar (17. September 2009)

Fettes Rofl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur frag ich mich jetzt: Welches Eichhörnchen für welchen Erfolg?


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

und jetzt amoi tiafstes wienarisch ^^

boah, schau moi, a bamlochkuschla ( verharmlost ^^ )  &#8211;* ein Nachtelf*
sog au wos kost mi des... &#8211; *welche Bezahlung stellst du dir vor?*
mia geht des am oasch mi imma vo de depatn dks zalegn lossn..heit net  &#8211; *Ich hab heute keine Lust auf PvP*
suach da wen aundan i bin ka lokomotiv  &#8211; *Bitte versuche alleine zu leveln. (Auf die Frage, ob ich jemanden wo durch ziehen kann. )*
des gibts jo net, a stund steh i scho do und vo eich hansl taunzt no imma kana au... bewegts eichan hintern do her, oba schnö !&#8211; *Ich stehe noch alleine am Portstein*
oida du bist sogoa z'deppat zum scheissn ... &#8211; *Ich glaube, du machst das nicht ganz richtig.*
hoit de goschn !  &#8211; *Bitte sei einen kurzen Augenblick still / Du erzählst totalen Blödsinn.*
pfa, de oide geht ma scho wieda wohi... dauand nua am umadummotschkan...&#8211; *Meine Freundin lässt mich nicht spielen*
Im wintaquö schneibts, heast ! &#8211; *In Winterspring schneit es*
jetzt hot mi der sautrottl Meier gmocht... &#8211; *Ein Spieler hat mich getötet.*
woat, i muass ma schnö wos einehaun &#8211; *Mein Charakter muss Brot zu sich nehmen.*
dea konn oba goa nix...do konn i jo bessa aggro hoitn wia dea...des konn wos werdn... &#8211;* Der Tank ist nicht so gut.*
jo leiwand, endlich hob i de koihn fian ölöfontn z'sommghobt ! &#8211; *Ich hab mir ein Mammut leisten können.*
Nau supa, imma dasöbe scheiss, i wü den deppatn bärn hobn ! &#8211; *Ich hatte erneut keinen Eisbären im Beutel.*
jetzt rappets im karton/ alternativ : glei poschts !  &#8211;* Gleich wird es hier krachen!
*
i wia no deppat,waun i net glei a eichkatzl find, renn i auf schönbrunn aufe und hoi ma duat ans ! - *Ich hab noch kein Eichhörnchen für den Erfolg gefunden.*

net ganz ernst nehmen mir war halt grad a bisl fad ^^

edith meint noch für den erfolg: ob groß ob klein, alle tiere sollen meine freunde sein glaub ^^
da musst du ein paar tierchen /lieben ^^


----------



## Error2000 (17. September 2009)

Wirkli a muats gaudi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sche gschriem, griagst an oansa! ^^


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

wea, i aaa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



do tat i mi gfrein, oba belphega hot ans plus und sterndln verdient, allanich scho , dass den fred aufgmocht hot <3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (17. September 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> wea, i aaa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohoh, jetzt muß ich mir doch noch das Wörterbuch Deutsch - Österreichisch holen, denn der Babelfisch kennt die Sprache net. Vielleicht sollte man eine neue WoW Ecke aufmachen nur für unsere Nachbarn?  Da machen die Schweizer bestimmt auch mit


----------



## ødan (17. September 2009)

Doarf i nen Schwäbisch - WoW / Wow - Schwäbisch Thread uffmache ohne gflamed zwerde, dasses son Schmarn scho giabt?


----------



## Thunderphönix (17. September 2009)

Will ja nix sagen aber die Steirer haben klar den besten Dialekt in Österreich

oida hots di gschmissn ?


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

> Ohoh, jetzt muß ich mir doch noch das Wörterbuch deutsch - Österreichisch holen, denn der babelfisch kennt die Sprache net. Vielleicht sollte man eine neue WoW Ecke aufmachen nur für unsere nachbarn? Da machen die Schweizer bestimmt auch mit



ich kann auch sprechen wie ein normaler mensch, also solltest du hilfe brauchen, wende dich an mich, ich werde bereitwillig übersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem ist wienerisch noch mal eine ecke schlimmer als das allgemeine österreichisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Doarf i nen Schwäbisch - WoW / Wow - Schwäbisch Thread uffmache ohne gflamed zwerde, dasses son Schmarn scho giabt?



würd ich an deiner stelle machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wir werden hier zwar auch geflamed, aber hey, wen interessiert es? solang du und die anderen ihren spass haben, so wie wir hier, wüsste ich nicht was dagegen sprechen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lily:) (17. September 2009)

Nu ma Budder zu die Fische!!!

Mehr davon!
Als Norddeutsche musst ich mir grade ein paar Lach-Tränchen wegwischen. Fabelhaft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zunix (17. September 2009)

5 steps-guide :
Wie auch ein Deutscher erfahren kann , sich wie ein Ausländer zu fühlen,für nur 13€ im Monat und das noch im eigenen zuhause! (günstiger gehts es ,dank BLIZZ, nun wirklich nicht)

Stufe 1:
5 Deutsche im TS + 1 Ösi

Stufe 2:
1 Deutscher leavt , 1 Ösi joint

Stufe 3:
1 Deutscher leavt , 1 Ösi joint

Stufe 4:
1 Deutscher leavt , 1 Ösi joint

Stufe 5:
1 Deutscher leavt , 1 Ösi joint

Finale:
1 Deutscher im TS +5 Ösi
(eine Erfahrung , die man NIEMALS vergisst)

Aber ich tue mir das regelmässig und sehr gerne an ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1x im Jahr sogar ne Woche lang ! das wirkt so ähnlich wie ein (ösi)buff ! ne zeitlang kann ich dann auch vieles besser verstehen !
naja ....vielleicht bilde ich mir das ja auch nur ein.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss
Zunix


----------



## John.D.Dorian (17. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Will ja nix sagen aber die Steirer haben klar den besten Dialekt in Österreich
> 
> oida hots di gschmissn ?




Also ich finde Vorarlbergerisch mal den besten Dialekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (17. September 2009)

edit:

isch zwoa nit alls tirolerisch aba trotzdemm a netta fried 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


i persönlich mag neben ins tirola die steira und die vorarlberga am liabschten, ´da versteat ma oanfach koa wort was de daherredn, bei die steira moansch alln ernschtes dass sich zwoa hund anbelln und bei die vorarlberga frag i mi imma wieso vorarlberg eigentlich zu öschtarreich und nit da schweiz keat xD - *Ist zwar nicht alles tirolerisch, aber trotzdem ein netter thread. ich bevorzuge (neben unserem hochgeprießenen tirolerisch) die dialekte steirisch und vorarlbergerisch, steirisch hört sich an wie die konversation zwischen zwei aufgebrachten hunden und "gebt den schweizern vorarlberg zurück" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Beellaatrixx (17. September 2009)

Jah wir österreicher habens schwer


----------



## aluma1234 (17. September 2009)

Auch wenn ich wie ihr es sagen würde n ösi bin (mensch) dann schreib ich (zuminderst in wow) nicht so 

Ja ne is klar man man man man man


----------



## Perkone (17. September 2009)

Hehe hab WoW auch gezockt ne lange Zeit ^^ War auch immer lustig wenn ich als einziger Österreicher ausgeflippt bin im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayzu (17. September 2009)

Gut Gut, kannst du aber auch net verallgemeinern was uns Deutsche angeht.

Ich bin z.b. aus Süddeutschland und selbst wir in Baden Württemberg und auch die Bayern können die Nordlichter nicht wirklich leider.

Ich wohne hier auf 950 m Höhe, drum weiss ich sehr wohl was Winterreifen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem könnte ich wenn ich wollte, derbst schwäbischen Dialekt "schwätzen", da würde sogar ein Ösi neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also so long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c!r0x (17. September 2009)

ah leck fettn. ohgschewat wia scho laung nimma. najo de weana batzis san jo.. a bissl hi in da marün owa hoit bessa ois de piefkeschädln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bux für unguat, owa waun a piefke probiert dasa oachkatlzschowaf sogt.. na hawe dere. do is hopfn und moiz valuan.. najo sowieso wei des gschlodaweare wos de bia schimpfan.. heiliga god


----------



## ødan (17. September 2009)

Bevor mia hia schwäbisch schwetzed, da müssa die ösis hier erschtmoal lerne a richtigs deutsch zu schwetze. Sonschd hoat des ja koin wert.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Hier meinte ja wer was wegen selbstberäucherung oder so!
Gut das ich es auch super finde und mitmache, aber nur im herzen österreicher bin weil im pass steht deutscher, Soviel mal dazu!
Hier meinte doch jemand steirisch sei der beste dialekt oder? Dem muss ich zustimmen, i liebe die steiermark und das storsteirisch obwohl das leider noch wenig gesprochen wird!

baba rene


----------



## Dokk03 (17. September 2009)

John.D.Dorian schrieb:


> Also ich finde Vorarlbergerisch mal den besten Dialekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



100% /sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Dokk03 schrieb:


> 100% /sign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ioch will es jetzt net falsch niederschreiben aber in bregenz sagt man heile wen man es so schreibt zum grüßen gelle? i mochte es net!


----------



## Diomor (17. September 2009)

„geh los mi a ruah mit deim deppadn pvp“ – Ich hab heute keine Lust auf PvP

haha das is das geilste XD

ja ok in wienerisch würds no schlimma klingen -.- xD


----------



## Dokk03 (17. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> ioch will es jetzt net falsch niederschreiben aber in bregenz sagt man heile wen man es so schreibt zum grüßen gelle? i mochte es net!



naja... in ganz Vorarlberg und teilen Tirols ist "Heil" eine ganz normale begrüßung und wird nicht missverstanden.


----------



## John.D.Dorian (17. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> ioch will es jetzt net falsch niederschreiben aber in bregenz sagt man heile wen man es so schreibt zum grüßen gelle? i mochte es net!




Naja ich benutze ja mehr das Wort "hoi" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (17. September 2009)

wien is trotzdem no es beste, do sogst servaaaas ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (17. September 2009)

LOL das ist einfach nur endgeil xDDD

"26. Österreich hat gute Weine, Deutschland hat deutsche Weine." ist mein Favourit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



20/10 ! ! !


----------



## BlenD (17. September 2009)

Na passD, jz kon i jo im TS redn wi i wü...suit jo jz jeda vasteh


"Hab den Link jz mal auf die Gilden HP gesetzt"

Hab noch einen:

Wos is mit eam..gschießana Wappla-Was ist das den für ein Blödmann.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

BlenD schrieb:


> Na passD, jz kon i jo im TS redn wi i wü...suit jo jz jeda vasteh
> 
> 
> "Hab den Link jz mal auf die Gilden HP gesetzt"
> ...


seits grade im ts od wie? dann will i a lol! mei mir fehlt des alles!


----------



## BlenD (17. September 2009)

Haha. hab da ne Story

Vor c.a nem Monat bei Maly25

Nachm 4ten wipe ...mekert iwer über meinem Tankstyl.

Ich im TS auf "Wienerisch" vlt. bissl ärga als TirolaDialekt voll aufgregt
Nach 2min musste n freund von mir alles nochmla übersetzen auch HochDeutsch...hab mich kaputt gelacht


----------



## BlenD (18. September 2009)

Ach ich sag nur 

"WIEN IST ANDERS"

Sogt jo e scho ois..


----------



## Saberclaw (18. September 2009)

Hammergeil... I rofl'd ^^

Jetz bitte noch ein Wörterbuch damit ich die Schweizer auch noch verstehe. Wobei das mit den Ccchhhhh-Lauten wohl schwierig wird. Nichtmal das Internet hat so dicke Stimmbänder wie Schweizer^^


----------



## Marvo666 (18. September 2009)

Angita schrieb:


> einfach nur nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, die sprechen Deutsch, Bremer Dialekt gibts net, aber nen Hamburger Dialket, Hamburger Schnauz'n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Komme ja selbst aus der Nähe von Bremen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demus (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> *30 gute Gründe Österreicher zu sein
> .
> .
> .
> ...


DJ Ötzi, Toni Polster und der Guvernator dafür schon ^^


----------



## lenny01 (18. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMSa_xb2h5U 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. September 2009)

Marvo666 schrieb:


> Hamburger Schnauz'n
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 selbst die sind aber noch harmlos. genau wie urberliner, anhaltiner ( ne abart vom berliner), schwäbisch und tiefstes sächsisch.

also ich will ja mal keinem zu nahe treten, aber wenn der österreicher anfängt zu quatschen (die schweizer lass ich mal aussen vor. die geben sich bei uns die größte mühe), dann geht bei mir das messer in der tasche auf. ich wipe da lieber 5 mal mehr und bezahl die reppkosten, als dann doch mal mein mic im ts anzustellen und dem jenigen zu sagen er soll mal für 96% in einer halbwegs verständlichen sprache sprechen. anstatt grunzlaute von sich zu geben.

sorry dafür, dass es jetzt recht harsch war, aber es geht mir auf den senkel. und das war der erste thread in dem sinne der mir unter meine krallen gekommen ist, nach dem ich nicht gesucht habe.

ansonsten netter anfang 3/10


----------



## Aun (18. September 2009)

Demus schrieb:


> DJ Ötzi, Toni Polster und der Guvernator dafür schon ^^




omg ich schreibe zu langsam.... jetzt kann ich in ruhe schlafen, gehen zu geil.


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

lenny01 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMSa_xb2h5U
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joar geil
aber mag dann sts doch lieber^^


----------



## Piposus (18. September 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> Lustig finde auch auch das due zum handy  Natel sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sind die Schweizer.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natel


----------



## Kasska (18. September 2009)

*Geil x) nice geschrieben^^


Mfg;Kâsska


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

Mal ein guten morgen nach österreich sende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Moin Moin meine Lieben (:


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Moin Moin meine Lieben (:


Moin moin Belphega!
man heute nacht war geil jemanden aus der nähe von graz auf meinem server kennengelernt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Moin moin Belphega!
> man heute nacht war geil jemanden aus der nähe von graz auf meinem server kennengelernt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir habn hier einige Ösis am Server :}
Falls jemand hier nen neuen Sucht -> kurzer Klick in meine Sig reicht.


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Wir habn hier einige Ösis am Server :}
> Falls jemand hier nen neuen Sucht -> kurzer Klick in meine Sig reicht.


Naja habe auch schon überlegt evl zu euch rüber zu kommen!
aber muss erst mal sehen!
Weil der fc wechsel hat sich für mich erledigt!


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Naja habe auch schon überlegt evl zu euch rüber zu kommen!
> aber muss erst mal sehen!
> Weil der fc wechsel hat sich für mich erledigt!



Den Fraktionswechsel kann man doch nur als Ally nehmen <3
Wer will schon die Horde verlassen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Den Fraktionswechsel kann man doch nur als Ally nehmen <3
> Wer will schon die Horde verlassen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt müsste bei euch ja auch auf horde seite transen es sei den mache mir einen dk bei euch!
Naja aber wenn ich seit tagen am tunier arbeite mag ich sicher net bei 0 anfangen!


----------



## Deloba (18. September 2009)

guten morgen auch ihr lieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ich noch weiter spielen würde, würde ich auch fraktion wechseln...aber nur mit einem char ^^
alle anderen sind leider gottes eingeschworene allies ^^


----------



## AlknicTeos (18. September 2009)

Jo, es is imma a murds gaudi, waun man ba Fest'l un so üba wow red'n kaun. Owa a eig'ne Güd'n muss es dafier a ned sein. Un Sunst nu, schaut's eich a poar Soch'n vam Maschek an, wie Youtube - Maschek - Gusenbauer


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> guten morgen auch ihr lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Moin Deloba!
Naja mein acc ist dank gamecard noch bis dez bezahlt und verstreichen lassen will ich das guthaben net habe auch schon wegen ner pause nachgedacht!


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Stimmt müsste bei euch ja auch auf horde seite transen es sei den mache mir einen dk bei euch!
> Naja aber wenn ich seit tagen am tunier arbeite mag ich sicher net bei 0 anfangen!



DK wär ne option - oder Transfer halt (:
Wobei - das Turnier geht ja schnell. Da könntn wir dir wieder helfen.
Für die Dailys dort brauch ich mittlerweile nur noch zwischen 10 und 15 Minuten weil wir alles in ner Grp machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (18. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja meine läuft am 2. 10 . aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber is ja auch besser so ^^ 

an deiner stelle würde ich die zeit ja auch net ungenutzt verstrechen lassen ^^

und maschek is voi supa ! ^^


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

AlknicTeos schrieb:


> Jo, es is imma a murds gaudi, waun man ba Fest'l un so üba wow red'n kaun. Owa a eig'ne Güd'n muss es dafier a ned sein. Un Sunst nu, schaut's eich a poar Soch'n vam Maschek an, wie Youtube - Maschek - Gusenbauer


mei was fehlt mir dorfers talk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber kann hier leider kein ORF bekommen! piefke land halt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spritzaumpa (18. September 2009)

morgn buama und mädls, i suach auf guldan scho verzweifelst nach österreichern aber irgendwie find i ni wen gscheitn.

ajo btw zum glück is ka kropfata stoasteira do wei de bölladn hund verstehst eh net


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> DK wär ne option - oder Transfer halt (:
> Wobei - das Turnier geht ja schnell. Da könntn wir dir wieder helfen.
> Für die Dailys dort brauch ich mittlerweile nur noch zwischen 10 und 15 Minuten weil wir alles in ner Grp machen.
> 
> ...


Joar naja hatte pc probs musste heute morgen mal wieder alles neu machen!
jetzt habe ich alles obend! i gucke am abend mal evl bei euch vorbei mache mir erstmal nen dk od so! schreibe dir aber ne pn hier wenn i genaues weiß!

@spritzaumpa
Naja, das war heute nacht auch eher zufall habe nen kleinen dudu der in ner noch kleinen gilde ist und gehe mit jemanden kloster und mit noch jemanden und merke beim schreiben von da art her die muss aus österreich sein so war ich mit ner steirerin und nem wiener unterwegs!
war ganz leiwand!


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

spritzaumpa schrieb:


> morgn buama und mädls, i suach auf guldan scho verzweifelst nach österreichern aber irgendwie find i ni wen gscheitn.




Gogo Blutkessel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Joar naja hatte pc probs musste heute morgen mal wieder alles neu machen!
> jetzt habe ich alles obend! i gucke am abend mal evl bei euch vorbei mache mir erstmal nen dk od so! schreibe dir aber ne pn hier wenn i genaues weiß!



Jau is okay (:
Bin halt heit ned so lange online..

So zwischn 16.00 und 19.30 schätz i.
Wochnende moch i meistens wos mit meim Freind (:


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Jau is okay (:
> Bin halt heit ned so lange online..
> 
> So zwischn 16.00 und 19.30 schätz i.
> Wochnende moch i meistens wos mit meim Freind (:


okay wenn i es net packe schreibe i da pn wanns passt mache auf jeden fall schon mal nen char dann drüben!


----------



## Windfaust (18. September 2009)

Österreichisch ist genial.Vorallem wenn man mit einem im Teanmspeak auf nem retro raid in Aq ist^^.Alle haben die ganze zeit nur gefragt "Was hat der Tank da eben gesagt" und ich hab mich schlapp gelacht,weil ich es als normal Deutscher verstehen konnte.Das war schon lustig, aber ansonsten ist Österreich schön.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> okay wenn i es net packe schreibe i da pn wanns passt mache auf jeden fall schon mal nen char dann drüben!



Is okay (:
Meld di halt. Hehe


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

Windfaust schrieb:


> Österreichisch ist genial.Vorallem wenn man mit einem im Teanmspeak auf nem retro raid in Aq ist^^.Alle haben die ganze zeit nur gefragt "Was hat der Tank da eben gesagt" und ich hab mich schlapp gelacht,weil ich es als normal Deutscher verstehen konnte.Das war schon lustig, aber ansonsten ist Österreich schön.


Verstehen tue ich es auch, sprechen geht so! aber wenn du jemanden bei hast der dich alle 2min anwispert was hat der gesagt ist es iwie lustig aber auch iwan nervend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@Belphega mach i hehehe^^


----------



## Nimbe (18. September 2009)

Also i bi jo selwa a tiroler im bereich kitzbühl und i muas sogn also super tread amoi do!


Stimb wirklich wos do so drinan steht und mia österreicher/Tiroler san echt lustige wow zocker.

obwohl de meistn fo uns sich sicherlich eh bemühn oft in raids deitsch zu redn, weil uns sunst de pifkes immer nervn weils uns net verstehn.

im den sinne  WOW UND TIROL PASST SUPA!


ps: scheiß oachkatzln i hoss de drecksvieha!!!!!!!!!!






übersetzung für deutsche:
Also ich bin selber ein Tiroler aus den bereich kitzühel und ich muss sagen, dass ir dieser Thread super gefällt.
Es stimmt wirklich was hier so steht und wir österreicher/Tiroler sind sehr lustige wow-spieler. 
Obwohl sich die meisten von uns sich oft sehr bemühen in raids deutsch zu reden, weil uns sonst die deutschen immer nerven weil sie uns nicht verstehen.
in dem sinne wow und tirol passt super

ps: scheiß eichhörnchen ich  hasse dieses tier


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> text




*summ summ summ*
Ein Kranz von Bergen stolz und hoch erhoben 
umringt die Heimat mein Tirolerland. 
Die Gipfel strahlen hell in ihrem Glanze 
und leuchten weit von steiler Felsen wand

Du bist das Land dem ich die Treue halte, 
weil du so schön bist mein Tirolerland <3

Ein harter Kampf hat dich entzwei geschlagen, 
von dir gerissen wurde Südtirol. 
Die Dolomiten grüßen uns von Ferne 
in roter Glut zum letzten Lebewohl


ahahahaha xD
Kitzbühel? da war ich gestern geschäftlich.
Ich bin aus der Umgebung von Schwaz :} 20km neben IBK.


----------



## Nimbe (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> *summ summ summ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dem Land Tirold ie Treue

Bischt a Tiroler bischt a Mensch

ach ihr schwazer is ja ne weltreise tsts


----------



## AlknicTeos (18. September 2009)

Dann Versuch ich mal noch weitere allg. Unterschiede von de_DE zu de_AT zu geben. Da es aber keinen wirklichen Standard für die gesprochene Mundart in Schrift gibt, sind die unten angeführten Regelmäßigkeiten mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Zu den Selbstlauten: (Je nachdem wielang es schon im österreichischen eingedeutscht ist)
Aus einem A wird oftmals ein å, gesprochen o, oder au. Aus einem Apfel wird åpfe, aus Lampen wird Laump'n, Ampel - Aumpe, Gras - Grås, kann -kaun, Nager - Noga
Aus einem eu wird oftmals ein ei -> Deutsch - Deitsch, Euter - Eiter, Leuchten - Leicht'n
Aus einen i kann ein a werden oder ü werden oder komplett entfallen-> sind - sand,will - wü, wenig-weng
Aus einem e kann ein ö oder oi oder ei werden -> melken - mölk'n , Melkerei - Moikarei, gehen - geih'n
Aus einem o kann ein a werden -> vom - vam
Aus einem au kann ein a werden -> Baum - Bam, Traum - Tram,
Aus einem ö kann ein e werden -> Förster - Fersta
Aus einem ä kann ein a werden -> Jäger - Jaga

dass- das 
aus dem dass mit 2 s wird das, aus einem normalen das wird ein dös -> ....,dass das nicht gehen will ... - Das dös ned geih'n wü
aus das wird dös
aus der wird da
aus die wird de

Ein-Einen
Hier gilt die gleiche Regel wie im Englischen. an apple - einen Apfel -  an åpfe,  a country - ein Land - a lånd

auch wird zu einem a, -> ...,dass auch ein Ding ... - ,das a a ding

ich - i
ist -is


Zu der Endung en/er kann oftmals ein a werden. rennen - renna, Jäger - Jaga, 
Auch wird oftmals, dass e in wörtern "verschlungen" und durch ein apostroph ersetzt: vielen -> vü'n, Deutschen - Deitsch'n, gegangen - g'aunga, gegessen - g'es'n, gefressen - g'fres'n, geträumt - tramt, Birne- Birn
Aber auch werden mitlaute gern weggelassen, wenn sie am ende stehen.  mich -mi, ich - i , 

Jedenfalls gibt es keine absoluten Regelmäßigkeiten, und für sehr viele Dingens gibt es andere Bezeichnungen.

Tiere - Viecha, Blumen plücken - Blerme procka, hey du Arsch- herst g'schis'na, 
Bzw. Hopf'nkeli - Bier

Tja ein kleiner Einblick in de_AT


----------



## Deathknight3 (18. September 2009)

wir haben auch nen österreicher inner gilde, da müssen wir auch immer raten was der meinte XD


----------



## Kimbini (18. September 2009)

also in unserer gilde spielen schon einige Österreicher und das schon seit Monaten. Kommunikationsprobleme im TS gibt's mit ihnen nicht, da machen mir schon die Schwaben und Thüringer mehr Probleme beim Verstehen.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> ach ihr schwazer is ja ne weltreise tsts



Joah.. bis Kitzbühel guade 2 Stundn.
Aber i bin ned stolz dass i da her komm ._. Schwaz is die schiachste Stadt in ganz Tirol schätz i.
Und Innsbruck is koan Tau bessa.


----------



## AlknicTeos (18. September 2009)

Zu den mitlauten.

ein b kann zu einem w werden, aber -owa,
aus einem t kann ein d werden, vater -foda
ein v kann auf mit f geschrieben werden , vom - vam -fam , vater-Voda-Foda
auch kann nach einem selbstlaut, wo als nxtes ein Mitlaut kommt, ein r reinrutschen, Blumen - Blerme, gute - gurde oder guade


----------



## Raffit (18. September 2009)

Schöne Grüas usm schöna Vorarlberg, a supr Thread isch des do.

In mina Gilde warens amol 4 Österreicher abr 3 davo hon ufghört =( jetzt bin i ganz aloa, aber des luschtige isch jo das i ima hochdütsch reda muas weil mi sunsch koana verstoht...da bin i immer froh wen a paar Schwizer Kollega ins TS kommen, weil mit deana kann i ganz normal reda, weil o des restliche Österreich ned viel mit minm Dialekt afanga kann. =D

Trotzdem isch Österreich des geilschte Land der Welt. Also machans Guat.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Raffit schrieb:


> In mina Gilde warens amol 4 Österreicher abr 3 davo hon ufghört =(



Mia worn über 30 Österreicher domols.
Owa mei Account wor donn weg ^^ Und dann hat sichs irgendwie alles aufglöst.
Habn uns sogar fast alle im Reallife kennenglernt. *seufz* War scho nett, jo ._.


----------



## jay390 (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Joah.. bis Kitzbühel guade 2 Stundn.
> Aber i bin ned stolz dass i da her komm ._. Schwaz is die schiachste Stadt in ganz Tirol schätz i.
> Und Innsbruck is koan Tau bessa.



2 Stunden bis Kitzbühel? Mit Bus evtl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schwaz find ich auch nicht unbedingt toll. Kufstein ist die schönste Stadt in Tirol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XPoison (18. September 2009)

Gestern habe ich unseren österreichischen Zulieferer gefragt wie denn das Wetter so in Deutschland sei....  Betretenes Schweigen, dann der Vorsichtige hinweis, dass er in Österreich sei. Daraufhin ich: Macht doch keinen Unterschied.

Der Arme wusste gar nicht mehr weiter, da er als Zulieferer ja schliesslich nett sein muss. ^^ Aber er ist bestimmt geplatzt als das Telefonat beendet war.  :-D  Ich mag die Ösis. Wenn die Deutschen plötzlich dort keinen Urlaub mehr machen würden, dann bräche das Wirtschaftssystem der Schluchtenscheisser sehr schnell zusammen....  Jaja - es ist immer gut, die Menschen in Abhängigkeit zu halten.

Ach ja, es ist leider tatsächlich so, dass die meisten Menschen denken, dass Hitler ein Deutscher war, aber dafür denken, diese Menschen auch, das Österreich zu Deutschland gehört.  *lach* Sind in Österreich nicht gerade die Nazis wieder auf'm politischen Vormarsch? Ok - Haider ist zum Glück dahin, aber es gibt doch noch so viele braune Säcke, die ihm Nacheifern....  :-)

Naja - alles in allem mag ich euch Ösis. Habe bisher überwiegend positive Erfahrungen gemacht und der beste Schwarzgebrannte den ich bisher getrunken hab kommt eben auch aus Ösiland...


----------



## jay390 (18. September 2009)

XPoison schrieb:


> Sind in Österreich nicht gerade die Nazis wieder auf'm politischen Vormarsch? Ok - Haider ist zum Glück dahin, aber es gibt doch noch so viele braune Säcke, die ihm Nacheifern....  :-)


Nazis? Na dann schau dir mal die NPD in Deutschland an, dann kannste über Nazis reden. Haider zum Glück? Klar war er bei manchen nicht gerade beliebt. Aber deswegen gleich so zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Ein Deutscher, ein Österreicher, eine Nonne und eine superscharfe Braut sitzen im Zug. Der Zug fährt nun in einen Tunnel. Man hört nur noch eine schallende Ohrfeige und als der Zug den Tunnel verlässt hat der Deutsche einen riesigen roten Handabdruck auf seiner Backe und schaut völlig Entgeistert in die Runde.

*Was denken jetzt die vier Personen? *

*Der Deutsche denkt: *
So ein Mist! Wahrscheinlich hat der Österreicher die Frau begrapscht und sie dachte ich wärs gewesen und hat mich deshalb geohrfeigt.

*Die Nonne denkt: *
Aha, der Deutsche wollte einen Akt der Unzucht an der Frau begehen! Und sie hat sich zur Wehr gesetzt. Recht so!

*Die Frau denkt: *
Hmm, der Deutsche wollte wohl mich betatschen und hat in der Dunkelheit die Nonne erwischt. Tja, selbst schuld.

*Und der Österreicher denkt:*

LEIWAND!!! Im nächsten Tunnel prack’ ich dem Piefke wieder eine!!

xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilithb (18. September 2009)

und 3 gute gründe sich als ösi zu verkriechen, das land zu verlassen und über einen wechsel der staatsbürgerschaft nachzudenken hast du vergessen...

*1. Die FPÖ, eine rechtsextreme, rassistische, faschistoide und antisemitische Partei sitzt seit Jahrzehnten im Nationalrat und ist immer wieder Regierungspartei.

2. Das BZÖ, eigentlich das selbe wie die FPÖ (von dieser vor wenigen Jahren abgesplittert. nicht wegen inhaltlichen Unterschieden, sondern zum einen aufgrund persönlicher Machtansprüche). Auch im Nationalrat (österr. Parlament) vertreten. Gemeinsam liegen beide Parteien bei über 30%!! (zur besseren Einordnung der beiden Parteien: BZÖ und FPÖ liegen inhaltlich irgendwo zwischen NPD, DVU und Republikaner)

3. Österreich sieht sich (und jetzt bitte die Luft anhalten) als erstes Opfer! des Nationalsozialismus.*

alles in allem ein gar grausiges Land. statt 3 Punkten könnte hier auch ne ganze Liste stehen.
ich für meinen Teil bin nach Deutschland geflohen und zähle die Tage, bis ich endlich 8 Jahre hier bin und die Staatsbürgerschaft wechseln kann


----------



## Bachkippe (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ein Deutscher, ein Österreicher, eine Nonne und eine superscharfe Braut sitzen im Zug. Der Zug fährt nun in einen Tunnel. Man hört nur noch eine schallende Ohrfeige und als der Zug den Tunnel verlässt hat der Deutsche einen riesigen roten Handabdruck auf seiner Backe und schaut völlig Entgeistert in die Runde.
> 
> ......


lol das is ja mal geil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cronnos1 (18. September 2009)

hmm ganz schön viele STEYRER hier^^
meine wenigkeit ist auch aus steyr/OÖ


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Hörts mir hier mit dem Neonazischeiß auf, bitte.

Wer den Strache ernst nimmt und wählt hat sowiso einen an der Klatsche. Dass der hoch obn is, kann ma nur damit begründen dass er von alle Politiker am bestn ausschaut (pfuiteifl) und a paar deppade Weiber ihn wähln.
__

Und Österreich is patriotisch - aber nicht rechtsradikal.

Und zudem: Da Staat Österreich baut ununterbrochen Mist wenns um Ausländer geht. Deshalb is auch der Hass vom Volk da. Kriegsdenkmale werdn abgrissn und türkische Brunnen an der selbn Stelle aufbaut. Moscheen werden aufbaut, wo nebenbei a katholisches Jugendzentrum is. Bei gewissen Ortschaften wird verhandelt ob der Name an ausländischen Zweitnamen bekommt.

Da kann es Volk ansich nix dafür.
Zumindest wir in Tirol müssn uns da echt viel bietn lassn.

Die Blauen sind trotzdem fürn Oasch ;p


----------



## XPoison (18. September 2009)

Die NPD liegt im Sterben und kommt so gut wie nirgendwo über die 5%-Hürde. Da bin ich in Deutschland eher besorgt, dass die Kommunis....  *hust* Die Linke zu stark wird. Und ja, Haider war jemand der gaaaanz weit rechts angesiedelt war und konnte zudem noch die Menschen mit seinen Reden fesseln und mitreissen, was man ja durchaus an den Wahlergebnissen sehen konnte. Es ist vielleicht nicht gut, dass er tot ist, aber es ist gut, dass er sich nicht mehr politisch engagieren kann. 

Aber keine Sorge. Ein gewisser Nationalstolz sollte bei jedem vorhanden sein und diesem auch zugestanden werden. Man muss nur einmal die anderen Länder anschauen. Kritisier mal Italien, Frankreich, England, Norwegen, Tschechien oder gar die Schweiz.....  :-)

War auch nicht böse gemeint, der Einwurf mit dem österreichischen Rechtsruck, aber ich finde es wichtig dafür zu sensibilisieren, dass die Extreme auch ausserhalb Deutschlands nicht weniger gefährlich'/extrem sind.

Aber nun zurück zum Thema Obstler.... 
Der gute alte Bergbauer ist leider im Frühjahr gestorben und nun wiess ich nicht mehr wo ich noch Marillenschnaps bekommen kann, der ohne Kerne (also entgegen EU-Richtlinien) gebrannt wurde....  *heul* Hinweise und Tipps bzgl Bezugsquellen im Salzburger Land sind herzlich willkommen!

Ach ja, noch zum Topic:

wir hatten auch mal einen Raidleiter aus Ösiland, der hat sich zwar immer schön bemüht, aber sein Rumgefluche und Gemaule, wenn der Boss auch im 2. und 3. Versuch alle dahingerafft hat, waren immer sehr lustig, da es ausser mir niemnd verstanden hat.  XD


----------



## Hegit (18. September 2009)

Also wir Ösis haben für jedes bundesland ja ne eigene Bezeichnung

Wien -> Die Mundl´n
Burgenländer -> Göbfiassler (Die mit den gelben Füssen - Stehen am Neusidlersee und pinkeln gegen den Wind)
Niederösterreich -> Neandertaler
Oberösterreich -> Erdäpflbauern (Kartoffellandwirte)
Steiermark -> Das wilde Bergvolk hinter dem Semmering  oder Die Kropfert´n (Die die einen Kropf haben)
Kärnten -> Lei Lei
Tirol -> Schluchtenscheisser
Salzburg -> Stierwoscher (Männliches Rind Wäscher)
Vorarlberger -> xsiberger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Hegit schrieb:


> Steiermark -> Das wilde Bergvolk hinter dem Semmering  oder Die Kropfert´n (Die die einen Kropf haben)
> 
> Tirol -> Schluchtenscheisser



Foisch (:

Die "Kropfatn" hoaßns ned wegn dem Kropf. Sondern weil "kropfen" im umgangssprachlichen "rülpsen" heißt. Also im Endeffekt -> Die Steira sein die Kropfatn weils nu Bauan sein de kropfn q: (nit zu verwechseln mit zillertaler-krapfen)

Tirol -> KasKnedl. Wegn unserm extremen K 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Foisch (:
> 
> Die "Kropfatn" hoaßns ned wegn dem Kropf. Sondern weil "kropfen" im umgangssprachlichen "rülpsen" heißt. Also im Endeffekt -> Die Steira sein die Kropfatn weils nu Bauan sein de kropfn q: (nit zu verwechseln mit zillertaler-krapfen)
> 
> ...



Entschuldige....könntest du den text mal für Deutsche übersetzen? 
ich versteh kein wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cinaeth (18. September 2009)

absolut leiwand 

liebe grüße aus graz


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Foisch (:
> 
> Die "Kropfatn" hoaßns ned wegn dem Kropf. Sondern weil "kropfen" im umgangssprachlichen "rülpsen" heißt. Also im Endeffekt -> Die Steira sein die Kropfatn weils nu Bauan sein de kropfn q: (nit zu verwechseln mit zillertaler-krapfen)
> 
> ...



Falsch (:

Die "Kropfatn" heißen sie nicht wegen dem Kropf am Hals. Sondern weil "kropfen" im umgangssprachlichen "rülpsen" heißt. Also im Endeffekt -> Die Menschen die in der Steiermark leben, sind die "Kropfatn", weil sie immer noch Bauern sind die rülpsen (nicht mit den Zillertaler-Krapfen - einer Speise - zu verwechseln)

Tirol -> Käseknödel, weil wir das K so hart aussprechen und es in dem Wort besonders peinlich klingt ^^


----------



## Super PePe (18. September 2009)

(bezieht sich nur auf diese seite)
euer gartenzaunrassismus schwingt in jeder zeile mit. udn das hat weder was mit stolz auf sein land sein zu tun noch irgendetwas mit patriotisch. allein die annahme, der haider sei ein rechter und nur er das übel zeigt wie wenig man sich selbst mit der gesellschaft beschäftigen will. er war populist. er hat die stimmung, die ihm entgegenschwappt aufgegriffen udn "vermarktet". er war ein machtmensch der geschickt die innersten wünsche der österreicher befriedigte.

" Kriegsdenkmale werdn abgrissn und türkische Brunnen an der selbn Stelle aufbaut. Moscheen werden aufbaut, wo nebenbei a katholisches Jugendzentrum is."

diese denke hat er bedient. 

und mit dem finger auf andere zeigen ist auch absolut ... dämlich. klar haben die franzosen - engländer nen anderen bezug zu sich. aber nur wel sie sich überhöhen, heißt das nicht im umkehrschluss ich kann es auch tun weils die anderen tun. dieser drang nach nationaler bestimmung und verwirklichung führte zum ersten weltkrieg. und ab dem punkt frage ich mich immer was habt irh in der schule im geschichts/kunst/literatur/gesellschaftsunterricht gemacht? tetris gezockt?

entschuldigt wenn ich euch nun etwas in eine ecke drücke in die ihr euch selbst nicht stellt ... aber bei so unüberlegten äusserungen wie obige rede ich mich schnell in rage.


----------



## flauros (18. September 2009)

super 
*tiroler mit leib und seele biegt sich grad vor lachen*
*dem land tirol die treue*


----------



## Keksautomat (18. September 2009)

Super geschrieben !1 need mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

@Super PePe

Kein Plan wo du her bist, aber wie es scheint bekommst du die Realität in Tirol nicht mit.
Also würd ich dir wirklich wärmstens ans Herz legen über deine eigenen Politiker zu diskutiern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier is keiner rassistisch.
Das hier is Jux. "Dem Land Tirol die Treue" ist ein Lied, von einer Schlagerband aus dem Zillertal. Sowas ist "Gaudi", falls du verstehst was das ist.

Hier solls auch nicht um Politik gehn, sondern um "omg schau mal wieviele Ösis hier rumlaufen".
Ich zieh im Herbst nach Deutschland - glaubst du ich zieh dahin weil ich die Leute dort scheiße finde?

Ich bin in Österreich todunglücklich.
Warum und weshalb geht dir nix an.

Aber red hier nicht von Rassismus wenn du keinen Plan hast bitte ^^


----------



## Najsh (18. September 2009)

Ich dacht bis jetzt immer - Österreich wär ein Vorort von München  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (18. September 2009)

verzeih wenn ich 
"Kriegsdenkmale werdn abgrissn und türkische Brunnen an der selbn Stelle aufbaut. Moscheen werden aufbaut, wo nebenbei a katholisches Jugendzentrum is."
als braune soße und es nicht als jux empfinde
scheinbar ein humor der sich mir entzieht
anbei sollte dir als aufmerksame leserin nicht entgangen sein, das ich den threat an sich lustig finde nur diese eine bemerkung mich erneut zum schreiben zwang...


----------



## Marnir (18. September 2009)

ja diese sprüche erinnern mich an meinen offi kollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wenn der raidlead gemacht hat ei ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




er: bla bla blubb laber BAHNHOF....
ich: äh hä was soll ich bitte tanken?? xD


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> verzeih wenn ich
> "Kriegsdenkmale werdn abgrissn und türkische Brunnen an der selbn Stelle aufbaut. Moscheen werden aufbaut, wo nebenbei a katholisches Jugendzentrum is."
> als braune soße empfinde und es nicht als jux empfinde
> scheinbar ein humor der sich mir entzieht



Das ist auch kein Humor.. das ist ne Tatsache.
Und das ist keine "braune Soße", sondern war ein Argument, dass es nicht verwunderlich ist dass zahlreiche Menschen die "braune" Partei wählen. Zudem hab ich oben zig mal angeführt dass ich von denen nix halte und die Menschen durch die Fehler des Staates einfach zu manipulierbar sind.

So. Willst du mir jetzt nochmal was "braunes" unterstellen? Dann bitte ich dich via PM drum.
Da schlägst du bei mir auf Beton.
Das ist nicht nur Scheiße was du hier laberst, sondern dazu noch strafbar.

Denk nach bevor du hier Leute NS-Bezeichnungen an den Kopf wirfst.


----------



## Thalimo (18. September 2009)

Also ich bin Wiener

Das tolle is ja das es bei uns so einige Ausländer gibt die die FPÖ wählen... da musste ich als ich das durch sichere Quellen erfahren hab unglaublich lachen... 

Also ich hab persönlich auch nichts gegen EInwanderer/Ausländer aber ich kann die Leute zum Teil echt verstehn wenn man zB. in der Öffentlichkeit ein paar Ausländische Jugendliche pöpeln und einen ohne Grund anmachen weil sie sich dadurch stärker fühln, oder Arbeitslose größere Ausländische Familien so viel Unterstützung bekommen und eine Alleinerziehende Mutter iwie durchkommen muss. Anderes Beispiel in der Schule wo Immigranten kaum bis keinerlei Deutsch können und deswegen die anderen Schüler weniger an Bildung bekommen.

Wie gesagt hab ich persönlich nichts gegen Auslänger habe selbst mehrere gute Freunde aus verschiedenen Nationen, aber ich kann es nachvollziehen.


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

Oida, ich halte mich bei sowas echt normalzurück, Der Österreicher der Deutscher werden will viel spass damit, schade bin zu früh gegangen aus fam. gründen weil ich hätte gerne die staatsbürgerschaft von österreich!
Und ich finde es lustig jetzt wieder zu sagen die österreicher sind rechts wir deutschen net so, ne ist klar!
Und der gesagt hat gottzerdank ist der haider weg dir gehts auch net gut od? das ist totenlästerung!
Jetzt grade schäme ich mich wieder Deutscher zu sein!
im tiefsten herzen fühle mich mich als österreicher!

lg


----------



## jay390 (18. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Oida, ich halte mich bei sowas echt normalzurück, Der Österreicher der Deutscher werden will viel spass damit, schade bin zu früh gegangen aus fam. gründen weil ich hätte gerne die staatsbürgerschaft von österreich!
> Und ich finde es lustig jetzt wieder zu sagen die österreicher sind rechts wir deutschen net so, ne ist klar!
> Und der gesagt hat gottzerdank ist der haider weg dir gehts auch net gut od? das ist totenlästerung!
> Jetzt grade schäme ich mich wieder Deutscher zu sein!
> ...



Das mit dem Haider meinte ich ja. Er war bei manchen nicht beliebt. Aber trotzdem braucht man nicht über ihn schimpfen. Der Mann ist TOT. Und manche Leute, mich eingeschlossen, bedauern das sehr. Er war kein Faschist, Kommunist, Nazi ... Er war ein Populist. Sicher war er ein bissl rechts, aber deshalb gleich sagen, dass man froh ist, dass er weg ist, find ich absolut unterste Schiene.

Bei uns in Tirol siehste eh nur noch Deutsche vorallem in der Gastronomie. Gehst zum Mekki und die verstehn dich nicht, weil sie alle Hochdeutsch reden. Also bitte hört mit euren abfälligen Ösi Kommentaren auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (18. September 2009)

> im tiefsten herzen fühle mich mich als österreicher!



du bist sooo süß ^^

ich finds arg, dass immer gleich das ganze land abgestempelt wird, nur weil ein paar idioten meinen rechts wählen ( und sein ) zu müssen...

ich verallgemeiner ja auch net und geh pauschal auf die deutschen los...und da gäbe es weiss gott genug vorurteile die man anwenden könnte...
aber es geht einfach nicht, weil nicht jeder mensch gleich ist und du nicht von ein paar schwarzen schafen auf ein ganzes volk schließen kannst...

es lebe das schubladendenken !!!

aber es kann ja auch nicht jeder mensch einen gesunden verstand haben, mit dem man sich auch vielleicht ein paar gedanken machen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich geh jetzt nicht näher auf das idiotische rechts/ links gequatsche ein, die die so denken, sind meistens ohnehin unverbesserlich, ausserdem fehlt für eine diskussion jegliche grundlage, denn mit menschen, die alles pauschal verurteilen, hab ich ohnehin kein interesse zu diskutieren, dazu ist mir meine zeit zu schade....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Haider meinte ich ja. Er war bei manchen nicht beliebt. Aber trotzdem braucht man nicht über ihn schimpfen. Der Mann ist TOT. Und manche Leute, mich eingeschlossen, bedauern das sehr. Er war kein Faschist, Kommunist, Nazi ... Er war ein Populist. Sicher war er ein bissl rechts, aber deshalb gleich sagen, dass man froh ist, dass er weg ist, find ich absolut unterste Schiene.
> 
> Bei uns in Tirol siehste eh nur noch Deutsche vorallem in der Gastronomie. Gehst zum Mekki und die verstehn dich nicht, weil sie alle Hochdeutsch reden. Also bitte hört mit euren abfälligen Ösi Kommentaren auf
> 
> ...


I habe ne zeit in klagenfurt gewohnt, i sass mit haider mal zusammen in einem flugzeug richtung wien!
Eins ist umstritten endweder man mochte ihn oder mochte ihn net! mehr möglichkeiten gab es net!
fand auch net alles gut was er so sagte und tat, aber in vielen musste ich ihm recht geben!
Nur i verstehe teilweise diesen stress zwischen österreich und deutschland net!
Aber naja mir auch latte!
@deloba, danke sehr nur ich fühle halt so und das net erst seit gestern!
I fand das damals heftig musste was wegen reissepass bei der deutschen botschaft in wien anfragen die sollen wir ihnen die wahunterlagen zuschicken waren damals bundestagswahlen ich so nöö kein interesse sie mich gleich als vaterlandsverräter beschimpft nur weil i net als deutscher fühle!
aber mag hier jetzt keine politische disskusion lostretten, aber der beitrag wird eh bald geschlossen leider, weil einige mal wieder meinen, sie müssten neider spielen!


----------



## Deloba (18. September 2009)

naja, ich verstehe diese bloden diskussionen ohnehin nicht...und was bitte hat das in einem spass-fred, wo sich eigentlich die meisten drin vergnügen und mit anderen austauschen wollen zu suchen? 

aber wie du sagst es gibt immer unverbesserliche...
ich hoffe mal nicht dass e geschlossen wird, wo sollen wir denn dann rumspammen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....ich nehm dann einfach deinen gilden-fred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lass dich nicht ärgern, du bist dort zu hause, wo du dich zu hause fühlst...
vaterlandsverräter...ich hätte denen ins gesicht gelacht :/ 

darf ich dich mal fragen wir alt du bist? ^^


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> naja, ich verstehe diese bloden diskussionen ohnehin nicht...und was bitte hat das in einem spass-fred, wo sich eigentlich die meisten drin vergnügen und mit anderen austauschen wollen zu suchen?



Keine Ahnung ^^ Ich werd den Threadtitel mal etwas umbenennen.




> ....ich nehm dann einfach deinen gilden-fred
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jau :} Dann wird er mal gepusht <3



> darf ich dich mal fragen wir alt du bist? ^^



Junge Hupfarin :} Bin 20.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (18. September 2009)

hihi... oooh ich will auch wieder so jung sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber da hast du ganz schön was losgetreten hier...
...wobei ich immer noch finde, dass es eine super idee war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kämpf da drum, dass der net gelöscht wird...ich weiss zwar noch nicht, wie aber der wille is ja da ^^


eigentlich wollt ich ja auch  unseren kleinen gefühls-österreicher ausquetschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ^^ Ich werd den Threadtitel mal etwas umbenennen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bin 27 und du? aber habe dir grade eh ne pn geschrieben hehehe


----------



## Deloba (18. September 2009)

das hab ich natürlich glatt übersehen *Geht gleich mal gucken* ^^

26 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> das hab ich natürlich glatt übersehen *Geht gleich mal gucken* ^^
> 
> 26
> 
> ...


Jetzt mag i aber a wissen wie du heißt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> hihi... oooh ich will auch wieder so jung sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



:} Hehe

Toll wärs, wenn ein paar von den Österreichern hier ne neue Gilde suchen.
Ich vermiss das Dialekt reden im TS.. das war so toll ._.
Und die Gildentreffen in Innsbruck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (18. September 2009)

ich mag das grad net so in den fred schreiben ^^ 
 mom ^^


----------



## Hegit (18. September 2009)

Ein Deutscher und ein Österreicher sind Nachbarn.
Der Österreicher hat ein Huhn, das täglich ein Ei legt, was den Deutschen mächtig eifersüchtig macht.
 Eines Tages legt das Huhn das Ei auf dem Grundstück des Deutschen. Dieser packt sich das Ei sofort. Als der Österreicher das sieht, geht er hin und stellt ihn zur Rede. Der Deutsche meint, das Ei sei auf seinem Grundstück, also gehöre es ihm. Der Österreicher meint, es sei sein Huhn, also auch sein Ei. Und so bekommen sie den grössten Streit.
Schließlich sagt der Österreicher: Wir regeln das so wie bei uns zu Hause in Österreich. Jeder darf dem anderen voll in die Eier treten. Wers besser übersteht, kriegt das Ei!
Der Deutsche ist einverstanden, und der Österreicher geht nach Hause um sich seine härtesten Schuhe anzuziehen. Er holt Anlauf und tritt den Deutschen volle Pulle zwischen die Beine.
Dieser krümmt sich am Boden, ist halb bewusstlos und völlig am Ende. Etwa nach einer halben Stunde kann er sich bewegen und sagt: Tja, das hat mächtig weh getan. Aber jetzt bin ich an der Reihe.
Sagt der Österreicher:
Ach was, lass bleiben! Du kannst das Ei behalten.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

26 und 27  ihr seids ja auch noch jung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (18. September 2009)

sag das bitte mal meine körper... beginnende altersschwachheit undso ^^

der geist is jung und das fleisch zach ^^

ich muss amal schaun, wie wir das machen ich hab auf buffed hie einen ts channel, evtl können wir uns ja mal zusammenquatschen, damitst in dialekt wieder hörst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder schick mir deinen skype-namen per pn wenn du magst, dann lässt sich das leichter regeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



juhg haha*ich lach immer noch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> 26 und 27  ihr seids ja auch noch jung.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joar und man is imemr so jung wie man sich fühlt!
Deloba mag dann auch dabei sein hehehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (18. September 2009)

Ist in Österreich gerade Brunft-Zeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (18. September 2009)

hahahaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich glaub net...

fragt sich nur, wer denkst du, ist hier brünftig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith meint noch der witz is ja geil hihihi *immer noch am kichern*


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> ich muss amal schaun, wie wir das machen ich hab auf buffed hie einen ts channel, evtl können wir uns ja mal zusammenquatschen, damitst in dialekt wieder hörst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir habn eh an TS-Server q: Ich post ihn mal rein wenn ich daheim bin.



> juhg haha*ich lach immer noch*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha ;D in 4 Jahren dann, weinst du mit deinen 30.

Mhmm.. und dann bin ich noch knackige 24 :} *nom nom nom*


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ist in Österreich gerade Brunft-Zeit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


keine ahnung aber flirten is ja net verboten und ich darfs bin solo hehehehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (18. September 2009)

> Haha ;D in 4 Jahren dann, weinst du mit deinen 30.
> 
> Mhmm.. und dann bin ich noch knackige 24 :} *nom nom nom*




du bist sooo gemein zu mia ! ^^

also okeh...NOCH bin ich 25 so...ich hab noch eine woche ... SO !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
ich wein jetzt scho wenn ich dran denk ^^



> ich darfs bin solo hehehehe



wer hat dir denn das erlaubt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith meint noch belphega, das wär toll wenn du den ts postest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin nur heut erst sehr spät da, ich hoff es geht sich irgendwann ein schwätzchen aus ^^


----------



## Mindadar (18. September 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> Ich dacht bis jetzt immer - Österreich wär ein Vorort von München
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dachte ich auch...und München ist ja wie allen bekannt Ausland.....und nein ich bin nicht ausländerfeindlich *auf foto zeig* ich hab nur was gegen die sprache....is wie sächsisch...versteht die wer der tief ausm westen kommt? ich nicht!


----------



## darkxiro (18. September 2009)

schen gschriem, hob poor moi lochn miasn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und schene grias aus da steiermork  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willtaker (18. September 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch...und München ist ja wie allen bekannt Ausland.....und nein ich bin nicht ausländerfeindlich *auf foto zeig* ich hab nur was gegen die sprache....is wie sächsisch...versteht die wer der tief ausm westen kommt? ich nicht!



als sachse möchte ich mal anmerken, dass die meisten leute nicht so sprechen, wie diese armseeligen gestalten, die sich so häufig in den ganzen nachmittagssendungen auf rtl, pro7 und co tummeln.

und österreicher find ich persönlich ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> du bist sooo gemein zu mia ! ^^
> 
> also okeh...NOCH bin ich 25 so...ich hab noch eine woche ... SO !!!
> 
> ...


I erlaube es mir mal du hast ja noch nichts gegen gesagt hehhe..
i komme dann a ts wenn i darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (18. September 2009)

Willtaker schrieb:


> als sachse möchte ich mal anmerken, dass die meisten leute nicht so sprechen, wie diese armseeligen gestalten, die sich so häufig in den ganzen nachmittagssendungen auf rtl, pro7 und co tummeln.
> 
> und österreicher find ich persönlich ganz lustig
> 
> ...



Ich war selbst dort 2 Wochen bei dem ehemaligen Ex meiner Mutter und ichhab dort kein Wort verstanden!


----------



## Deloba (18. September 2009)

> komme dann a ts wenn i darf victory.gif



du MUSST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> du MUSST
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


joah werd i tun, naja bin a erstmal off!
bis später


----------



## El_Arx (18. September 2009)

Lol
Sehr geile erklärung ^^
Komme selber aus Süd -Tirol und wenn ich manchmal mit meinem rl kumpel im 
gildenchat schreibe werden immer alle wahnsinnig weil keiner was versteht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne:
"Dicane isch der tänk zu bleid oder wos geatn??"

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

* Gemma oan aufsaufn!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (18. September 2009)

i muass no oawatn, nix is mit saufn -.- 

 ^^


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> i muass no oawatn, nix is mit saufn -.-
> 
> ^^



i jo a ^^ 2 stund nu..


----------



## Deloba (18. September 2009)

wah du oame...najo bei mir sans no 3 -.-

und des jeden freitog...i wü scho nimma ^^
i hoff du host wenigstens kan stress...he woat, do foit ma ei, i hob im eiskostn no a gonze floschn campari muhahaaaa ^^


----------



## Nikolis (18. September 2009)

oans, zwoa, gsoffa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> wah du oame...najo bei mir sans no 3 -.-
> 
> und des jeden freitog...i wü scho nimma ^^
> i hoff du host wenigstens kan stress...he woat, do foit ma ei, i hob im eiskostn no a gonze floschn campari muhahaaaa ^^




Joah ._. 42h/Woche.
Owa dafia vadien i holbwegs guad :}

I hun nu a Kistn Stiegl dahoam :} Heit Obnd hu i viel Besuch..
Mei Cousine heiratet morgn, mal hoffn dass i fria gnuag ins Bett kimm ;D

Und btw - schaug mol zum Spar q: Do gibs an saugeilen Pfirsichsekt um 1,50EUR die Floschn.
Der schmeckt wie Eistee x) Trotz 8%


----------



## Don_ftw (18. September 2009)

Hmm... ihr müsstest mal Kärnterisch hörn ^^ 

Des klingt amfoch vül gscheida

zu Deutsch:

Das klingt einfach viel besser ^^


----------



## Deloba (18. September 2009)

> oans, zwoa, gsoffa victory.gif


joo, mochst mirt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i hob an spar direkt gegenüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ui sekt is so a soch...i vatrog des depate blubbawossa net... bbier jo, oba der rest geht net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


oba danke fia den tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


boah a stiegl warats jetzt ah ... *sabber* ^^

i druck da de dam, dass du fria gnua ins bett kummst, sunst moch des kan guadn eindruck ^^ 
i hob 40 stund und vadien an schaas ^^

oba es is wuascht, i hob ondare freiheitn haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ujnd i muass jetzt leida wieda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hobts an schenan nochmittog, bis nochha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mai, is des scheeee, so schreibn kennan wia ma redt ^^


----------



## Forsake010 (18. September 2009)

WIA SAND KAANE HOOLIGANS; WIA SAND BIENE MAYA FANS \o/


----------



## Deloba (18. September 2009)

i wüüü nimma oawatn -.- ^^

kummt ana vo eich mit an stiegl vorbei? 
oda belphega, kumm doch mitn wein bitte xD

und jooo, biene maja rulez  haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hamemnesut (18. September 2009)

jo a floschn villacher spatn des wör jetzan wos.

i bin füran "I am from Austria"-Server. 

Das wär was, wenn die Bosse nach einem Kampf mit einem "Pfiat Gott" von uns gehen würden.

Oder bei der Vorstellung beim Argentumtunier der sprecher sagt.

Servus maderln un buam. des is der iosis und der is hier beim Kirchtag um den schwortzen Ritter abzuwatschn....


----------



## Phelps023 (18. September 2009)

Die Luft ist raus. Österreichisch schreibn ist nun Langweilig.


----------



## Shizo. (18. September 2009)

hamemnesut schrieb:


> Oder bei der Vorstellung beim Argentumtunier der sprecher sagt.
> 
> Servus maderln un buam. des is der iosis und der is hier beim Kirchtag um den schwortzen Ritter abzuwatschn....



Dann könnt ichs mir lachen nicht verkneifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (18. September 2009)

*Jep währe sicher geil^^


Mfg;Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (18. September 2009)

haha i oba aa net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Die Luft ist raus. Österreichisch schreibn ist nun Langweilig.



waun dia iagendwos do net passt, konnst jo geh ... -.-
brauchst jo a net eineschreibn, dass fia di de luft draussn is...fia uns no net....

i find a soiche leit voi supa, de zu jedem und ollem an kommentar ogebn wia überflüssig des net is oda das des kan interessiert oda a die luft draussn is... WAUNS so war....tat donn no irgendana vo uns do eineschreibn? ^^
imma wieda lustig ^^

*a kistn bier histö, ans aussenimm, aufmoch und looongsom mei koides bia trink*
...nehmts eich ^^


----------



## xPatze (18. September 2009)

also falls es noch neamand erwähnt heat (han glob seite 1-3 & 17+18 gleasa^^) : da geilschte österreichische dialekt heat immer no vorarlberg ;D


----------



## Sanaki (18. September 2009)

Ráypower schrieb:


> Scheane Greaß ausn Lovontol on olle
> 
> zu Deutsch:
> Schöne Grüße aus dem Lavanttal an alle



A Lovontola Mostschedl i scheiß de Wond on 0o

xD ne echt geile Übersetzung!! 

Zum Thema Wienerisch:
Oida Hawara i pocks anfoch net!


----------



## Forsake010 (18. September 2009)

oiso i find, wia brauchn a eigens forum, wo  ma so redn/schreibn kenan, wie uns da schnobi gwogsn is :3


----------



## Deloba (18. September 2009)

i hob ma jo scho übalegt mei gildenforum zur verfügung zum stön...do muass i no mitm admin redn, oba vielleicht kenn ma do jo wos drahn... ^^


----------



## Korkmaz (18. September 2009)

Geiler Thread! Endlich mal wieder was "gescheites" =)

--->  Hundsdreck, longsom duads ma, der vahunzte Erfolg haud oafoch nid hi, weil i nu koa Oachkatzl gfundn hu, elendigs Toal elendigs!  <--- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (18. September 2009)

Ik glove dat nich watt ähr hier alltohoop füarn Addel schrievt. Dat kann juest keen Öckeswien vonne Woderkant begriepen. Ik bün mol fürn Snack mit den NPCs up platt. Of de Rekenknecht-Bulüüds de bi sneewind klütern dat woll kloorkriegen, dat wet ik ook nich.

Munter holen!


----------



## RazØrcraft (18. September 2009)

Epic Fail!!!!111!!!!


----------



## Luk0as (18. September 2009)

colle sache


----------



## Zoneraider (18. September 2009)

Auch wenns  lustig zu lesen ist, muss ich doch sagen das im dialekt schreiben nicht wirklich mein ding is. Mag aber auch daran liegen das in meiner wow zeit ich auf meinem server gefühlt der einzige österreicher war. 

Auserdem sollte man ergänzen das wir, und das wurde mir schon aus mehreren quellen bestätigt, einfach ein gmiadlichs völkchen sind.

und nochma auf das mitm poscha zurück 

man kann auch "Mei oide hot an drisch in da konnl" sagen


----------



## ReneK75 (18. September 2009)

gungnir5 schrieb:


> Alle diese Beiläufigkeiten sind in ihrer Ungenauigkeit keine fixen
> Größen, aber als Österreicher lebt man mit ihnen. Wahrscheinlich
> könnten Etymologen unter zu Hilfe nahme diverser Lautverschiebungen
> ihre Herkunft einigermaßen klären. Anthropologen werden unter
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
you made my day
Ja, ich bin spät dran - aber wir Österreicher gehns gern ruhiger an

@19 -
***
"mit dem stoa konnst da die ritzn polieren" - dieser sockel ist wertlos
***
sorry, aber "stoa" ist und bleibt der Stein selbst - auch wenn er im Sockl ist.*ach auch mal endlich klugsche**** darf


@alle Bayern,
ihr seid einfach ein Teil von "Sissi-Österreich" , auch wenn ihrs nicht wahrhaben wollt.
PS und wir Grazer mögen euch glaub ich seit 15hundertirgendwas wo ihr uns mal geholfen habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten,

Land der Berge Land am Strome....
(Austria, the heart of Europe)

Genauer,
Hoch vom Dachstein an wo der Aar noch haust...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 René


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

Ihr Ösis wart auch mal Franken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Weltreiche sind ja aus der Mode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






find das Wörterbuch gut - bitte mehr


----------



## Valdos Theolos (18. September 2009)

No, no, no!

Tirol meets WoW!^^

Oiso in OÖ is des wida gonz onders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganur (18. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oida des is jo voi leiwond, das da no kana fria auf de ide kuma is sowos zum moch, des hod do no gföt 
<zu deutsch> 
das ist ausgesprochen witzig, das noch kein anderer auf diese idee gekommen ist soetwas zu schreiben, soetwas hat hier noch gefehlt.

bin wiener wie manche vieleicht am dialekt erkannt haben.

/  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  on
und zum thma österreicher an die mach und fehlschlag,
wir österreicher waren bei dem letzten der das versucht hat klug genug ihn unseren lieblingsnachbarn abzutreten,
die ihn auch bereitwillig aufgenommen haben und auch mit der deutschen staatsbürgerschaft beschenkt haben.
also somit war der letzte der versucht hat an die mach zu kommen ein deutscher der gerade mal in österreich seine wurzeln hatte. 
/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 off


----------



## CaptainZer0 (18. September 2009)

omg made my day.... lest euch das mal laut vor (noch geiler^^)


----------



## Synus (18. September 2009)

D'Schwiiz isch vil cooler wi österrich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beellaatrixx (18. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> ioch will es jetzt net falsch niederschreiben aber in bregenz sagt man heile wen man es so schreibt zum grüßen gelle? i mochte es net!




Heil(e) is Wie Hallo  und Grüß gott... nicht nur in Bregenz (Bregenzerwald FTW)
Üs Vorarlbergar varschtaut eh koanar win mear amaul voll gasad im dialekt!
Schlimmar sand blös tirolar mit eram huriga dialekt!

mfg


----------



## Kerodos (18. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Ihr Ösis wart auch mal Franken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Österreich war acuh mal ne Weltmacht oder ein ziemlic h großes land GS ist schon lange her aber nun zum Tema
Österreich FTW ^^


----------



## maxxscho (18. September 2009)

Forsake010 schrieb:


> Österreicher an die Macht, wir beherschen das TS und tauschen geheime Nachrichten aus, die ihr nicht versteht xD



Olda, wast eh wo des fia a gaudi is, wan i mi mein Stuasteirisch af an deitschn TS Sörva join.
Dei miasn si imma die Buuun holtn, vor lauta Lochn, wenn i mitn Kernööööl aufoung.


----------



## Gosi (18. September 2009)

Haouns schrieb:


> Und wo san de gonzn Niederösterreicher?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


do sans. i wohn glei bei wien, bezirk korneuburg. owa i hätt liawa a wieslbuaga oder a ottakringer <:


----------



## Taoru (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> 23. Du kannst 10 Krügel deutsches "Bier" trinken und hast keine Probleme (außer mit der Blase), während ein Deutscher spätestens beim dritten Märzen eingeht.


Einspruch!
Sie waren wohl noch nie in der fränkischen Schweiz. 
Und ich will einen Franken sehen der seine Ehre von einem Österreicher verletzen lässt!
Und nein, wir sind keine Bayern. Wir haben besseres Bier.

Außerdem will ich den Menschen sehn, der nach "oan Moß mi Schnia, an Kibitznmoß un aner Gaßnmoß" noch stehen kann... Länger als eine halbe Sekunde.


----------



## Mugazombi (18. September 2009)

Der beste dialekt ist immer noch das Gsibergerisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soca291 (18. September 2009)

sher geil ich mag die össis wenn auch net alle^^


----------



## maxxscho (18. September 2009)

Ich glaube, wir Österreicher sind sowieso die einzigen, die Deutsch RICHTIG sprechen können, vorausgesetzt, wir strengen uns an.^^


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (18. September 2009)

!!!!!

LG aus Linz


----------



## Bodog (18. September 2009)

Dankeschön TE für diesen schönen Thread! Bin selber stolzer Österreicher!
LG aus Niederösterreich/Nähe-Wien!


----------



## Naho (18. September 2009)

Österreichischer Dialekt > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (18. September 2009)

aaaaaaah ja.......



Ösis sind wie die Druiden des "Real Lifes" ..... merkwürdig........


----------



## Kalamo (18. September 2009)

OMG wie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vorallem der Eichhörnchen Satz gefällt mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammersmith (18. September 2009)

Supa buam, endlich a moi a fred wo i a wos versteh^^

Grüße aus Oberösterreich


----------



## Assasins (18. September 2009)

Cordoba!!!!


Des host vull supa gmocht.

Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Stairamen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronn (18. September 2009)

Pegasus777 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Werna sent a kane österreicher!
Aber den besten Dialekt haben immer noch die Lavanttaler.


----------



## Kerodos (18. September 2009)

also das österreichische Bier ist das besste ich kenn nen haufer Piefkes die nach Österreich gezogen sind und unser Beer mehr mögen aber auch nen Engländer der unser Bier supper findet 
Österreichisches Bier FTW ^^


----------



## ronny10 (18. September 2009)

omg einfach nur lol

hab mir die gründe gleich ausgedruckt XD

hab dann mal was zu lachen zwischen durch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moehrewinger (18. September 2009)

OMG, genial

Und i als zuagroasta Schwabnbeidl in Bayern versteh au no ois. Schwäbisch is mir völlig abhanden gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



S beste Bier is aba imma no des August.


p.s. Oh nö, wegs am Bier, moin geht Wies'n los, wiada lauter bsoffene Touris unterwegs. *frust*


----------



## Alpax (19. September 2009)

Österreich ftw so geil .. wie ich alles verstehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



owa wonnst in wow so umma reidst schaun di olle deppat on wals kan tutti hom wost reidst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



16. Du kriegst ein Schnitzel auch ohne Tunke runter.     OWNED


----------



## bruderelfe (19. September 2009)

moin zusammen!
heute mal ts mäßig vllt was geplant?
bin am frühen abend wieder in!

baba rene


----------



## Slarianox (19. September 2009)

Hi, Also ich als Schweizer habe NULL problem das Oesterreichische zu verstehehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klingt bissel komisch für mich aber ich versteh alles ^^
Aber, tolle arbeit musste beim ein oder anderen wort lachen ^^


----------



## Dany_ (19. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Mei Oide hodan Poscha ...
> 
> Was heisst denn bitteschön "Poscha"
> 
> ...



nene das sollte heißen Porsche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (19. September 2009)

Wär doch mal leiwand wenn Blizzard die Deutsche WOW Version in Österreichisch Patchen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Z.b: Heute 20 Uhr invite für Ulduar. . Mit dem Blizz Patch würds dann etwa so im Chat stehen. Heid um 20 ua gibts a fette Party in Uldua.


----------



## Ero12 (19. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Dickes need auf ein vollständiges WoW-ösisch = WoW-Deutsch unser Gildenleiter ist Ösi und macht auch die Bosskampferklärungen.
> 
> Wir müssen dann immer raten, was er den meint
> 
> ...



ohja das kenne ich xD bei meiner Gilde ein Österreicher als raid leader dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei ns is es aber nix gar so extrem mann versteht aber was er sagt auser das bei ihm alles lustig klingt und auch die erklärungen mit weiteren wörter ausschmückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganur (19. September 2009)

noch ein grund warum es besser ist österreicher zu sein

du musst nicht würgen wenn neben dir am würstlstand eine eitrige mit siassn an bugl und an 16er blech bestellt

heist übersetzt: wenn einer an der imbissbude eine käsekrainer ( eine grillwurst mit etwas käse drin) mit süssen senf, dem anfang vom brot, und einer dose ottakringer bier (ottakring ist der 16te wiener gemeindebezirk)


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (19. September 2009)

Ich spiel seit 06 mit einer Wienerin und wir sind täglich im TS. Keine Ahnung, wovon ihr hier sprecht. 
Naja, ich wunder mich immer, wenn jemand zu uns ins TS kommt und mich anflüstert, dass er kein Wort versteht..


----------



## Ninnuah (19. September 2009)

@Te is supa gschriem griagst a an oansa vo mia!

an schen gruas aus´m  Iviertl  (Innviertl OÖ)

lg


----------



## Deloba (19. September 2009)

> moin zusammen!
> heute mal ts mäßig vllt was geplant?
> bin am frühen abend wieder in!
> 
> baba rene



morgen ^^

kA ich hoff belphega meldet sich noch, ansonsten steht immer noch skype...
sag bescheid, falls sich was tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schönen tag no 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Revan133 (19. September 2009)

@ TE

einfach zu geil, danke dafür xD


----------



## Langmar (19. September 2009)

Slarianox schrieb:


> Hi, Also ich als Schweizer habe NULL problem das Oesterreichische zu verstehehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/vote 4 Schweizerisches WoW-Wörterbuch =D

Btw: Der Thread ist echt super^^



mfG Langmar


----------



## Ghettosoldier (19. September 2009)

Langmar schrieb:


> /vote 4 Schweizerisches WoW-Wörterbuch =D
> 
> Btw: Der Thread ist echt super^^
> 
> ...



Hahaha...

Ja würklech...Das fändi o huere luschtig. 

/vote 4 Schweizerisches Wow-Wörterbuch


----------



## jekyll_do (19. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> 29. Deine Feinde in Österreich sind dir lieber als deine Freunde in Deutschland.



Kopf -> Tisch


----------



## Ninnuah (19. September 2009)

a ho vagessen des zu posten 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNq5bHco2Z4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aschaun zoit se aus !!


----------



## Spectrales (19. September 2009)

Ich kenne absolut KEINEN der so spricht.. der kann aus dem ärgsten Kuhdorf in Vorarlberg kommen


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

so ein mouseover übersetzungstool wär toll..


----------



## IlFantastico (19. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> *Austria meets Warcraft.
> Das Wörterbuch.*
> 
> 
> ...



Zunächst mal hab ich die Idee wirklich gut gefunden und auch sehr lustig...

Wenn ich das so vergleiche, seh ich nicht viel Unterschied zwischen deinem Österreichisch und meinem Wienerischen, mal von der Aussprche von manchen Wörtern abgesehen.


Des fiad mi zum Schluss, dos kana vo eich an echtn wiener kennt, sondan nua di zuagrostn wöche gaunz stoiz drauf san, mit am W..eh am dafal durchs ländle zu foan...
I sprich a nua mit besundare leid so, wöst in wien sunst ois prolät zöst, obwoi ma sprochkultur dazu sogn soit.
wien is net bessa oba oandas


----------



## Maxugon (19. September 2009)

Deutschland - Deutsch = Furz
Österreich -Deutsch = Furz
Schweiz = Deutsch = Furz

Ein Wort , sie alle verbindet!


----------



## Nonns (19. September 2009)

österreicher sind deutsche oO


----------



## sigimalygos (19. September 2009)

bischt du low oda wos?

„Mei Oide hodan Poscha und will mi ned suchtln lossn“ – *Meine Freundin lässt mich nicht spielen*


des hoast "BOSCHA"

mfg. sigi


----------



## Talismaniac (19. September 2009)

do kemmens aussa di patrioten =D isag nur rapid - hsv 3:0 xD


----------



## IlFantastico (19. September 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Deutschland - Deutsch = Furz
> Österreich -Deutsch = Furz
> Schweiz = Deutsch = Furz
> 
> Ein Wort , sie alle verbindet!




Ich kenne niemanden der in Österreich Furz sagt^^
Das heißt Schaß oder Puh



> österreicher sind deutsche



Also Geschichte ist nicht so dein Ding.Die Ostmark gibts schon länger nicht mehr


----------



## JerimoSchattenhand (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 supa idee der fred,  kenntat ruhig mehr freds im dialekt gem, oba i glaub daun vastehn nua de österreicher um wos dau geht^^

i bin fia a eigane österreicher-eckn auf buffed, oda glei moi ois übasetzn.
und es kenntat ruhig an patch gem wo de bosse in instanzn an gscheidn dialekt hom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

griaß aus wean!


----------



## Langmar (19. September 2009)

JerimoSchattenhand schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> supa idee der fred,  kenntat ruhig mehr freds im dialekt gem, oba i glaub daun vastehn nua de österreicher um wos dau geht^^



Naja, als schwiizer verstaht meh d'öschtriicher au äs bizzli,
au wämmer de satz 2-4 dure läse muen ^^



mfG Langmar


----------



## iceteaboss (19. September 2009)

Wenn es ein Össiwörterbuch gibt dann /vote 4 Schweizerwörterbuch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ninnuah (19. September 2009)

Langmar schrieb:


> Naja, als schwiizer verstaht meh d'öschtriicher au äs bizzli,
> au wämmer de satz 2-4 dure läse muen ^^ quote]
> 
> joa aba wia vastengan a a bissal woas vo de schweizer
> ...


----------



## bruderelfe (20. September 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> ey alta , verstehd denn jeman?


oida du hast a huscha, sagst erst versthst alles und dann fragste nach hahaha!
i weiß was er geschrieben hat, und stell dir vor i bin deutscher und aus düsseldorf!

muhaaaaaaa


----------



## Arosk (20. September 2009)

JerimoSchattenhand schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> supa idee der fred,  kenntat ruhig mehr freds im dialekt gem, oba i glaub daun vastehn nua de österreicher um wos dau geht^^
> ...



Er hat Fred gesagt - gnihihihi

/push ist ganz witzig xD


----------



## Lord Gama (20. September 2009)

Da ich scheinbar der einzige hier bin der das Ganze nicht ganz so lustig fand und das an der Uhrzeit liegen mag sag ich mal nix weiter dazu. Momentan würde das ganze auf meiner Humorskala (ja die ist sogar gut zu füllen) eine 3/10 kriegen (10 schafft nur Damokles, ich bleib dabei). Ich überdenks aber nochmal wenn ich geschlafen hab und les es nochmals ;-)


----------



## bruderelfe (21. September 2009)

Guten morgen nach österreich besonders aber in die grüne mark! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (21. September 2009)

guadn morgn buam und madln (:


----------



## Super PePe (21. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das ist auch kein Humor.. das ist ne Tatsache.
> Und das ist keine "braune Soße", sondern war ein Argument, dass es nicht verwunderlich ist dass zahlreiche Menschen die "braune" Partei wählen. Zudem hab ich oben zig mal angeführt dass ich von denen nix halte und die Menschen durch die Fehler des Staates einfach zu manipulierbar sind.
> 
> So. Willst du mir jetzt nochmal was "braunes" unterstellen? Dann bitte ich dich via PM drum.
> ...



Ein Argument ist nicht frei von Färbung. Wenn es ein Zitat sein soll (aus deinem Alltag/deine Mitmenschen/Nachbarn), das deine Ängste untermauern sollte, dann solltest du es als dieses deklarieren, um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen (wie die die eingetreten sind). 
Desweiteren unterstelle ich dir keine gewissen gewisse Gesinnung, in keine Richtung, sondern weise nur auf die Gefahr in deiner "Argumentation" hin und diese Meinungsäußerung ist weder "Scheiße" noch "strafbar". Und da dieser Part des Diskussion nun mal öffentlich begonnen wurde, führe ich diese auch öffentlich weiter. Das gehört zu meinem demokratischen Verständnis (dem Gegenüber das gleiche zuzugestehen wie sich selbst)
Du solltest es nicht persönlich sehen, da es wie du ja nun erwähntest, eine zeitgenössische Wiedergabe deiner Mitwelt ist und nicht deine eigene Überzeugung. Wobei man wieder beim Gartenzaunrassismus des kleinen Mannes wäre, den du damit "wiedergeben" wolltest (soweit habe ich es nun verstanden). So ich hoffe du hast mich nun verstanden. Und immer schön sachlich bleiben.

so und nun viel spass beim "miteinander reden" - dialegomai, denn auch ich verfolge den thread mit hohem Genuss.


----------



## Samiera (21. September 2009)

do klink i mi a moi ei ;-)

griaß aich echt a stoarker beitrog.


----------



## Belphega (21. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ...das deine Ängste untermauern sollte, dann solltest du es als dieses deklarieren, um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen...



Im Traum mögest du vllt weise sein.. lediglich an der Realität scheitersts.
Meine Ängste? Woher willst du bitte wissen was ich für Ängst hab? ^^



> Und immer schön sachlich bleiben.



Du, geh besser an ne Uni und red da mit nem Professor der gleich hochschnäuzig redet :}
Dieses "ich bin allwissend, ich kann jeden einschätzen und bin weise"-Geschwafel in nem Just4Fun-Österreich-Thread, is ja mal wirklich jämmerlich.

Tu mir nen gefallen - und poste hier fröhlich und heiter mit.
Weil hier gehts weder um deine "Du bist Rechts"-Hirngespinste, noch um irgendnen anderen politischen Kram (:

Machs meinetwegen via PM mit mir.
Und wenn du vorhast mich weiter als "Gartenzaun-Rassismus" unterzustellen, dann teil mir noch deine persönlichen Daten mit, dann treffen wir uns mal, gemeinsam mit meiner besten Freundin (Chinesin) und ihrem Freund (Türke) mit denen ich viel meiner Zeit verbringe.



> so und nun viel spass beim "miteinander reden" - dialegomai, denn auch ich verfolge den thread mit hohem Genuss.



Mahlzeit dabei.


----------



## Artherk (21. September 2009)

ja herst ze fix des is scho ganz lustig oba glaum dua i das neda wei bierbraun kennan de ösis neda... des oanzig wahre kimmt aus bayern jawoi..
<- fangt a zum singa 
bayern des hamma mia jawoi bayern und des bayerische bier... singt


----------



## Mikolomeus (21. September 2009)

dong da schen fia den geilen thread ^^

de 30 gründe san afoch nur wöt =) hob glei amoi a rundmail gschriem an meine kollegen ada hockn ^^ moi schaun wos zruck kummt =)

mfg


----------



## Belphega (21. September 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> de 30 gründe san afoch nur wöt =) hob glei amoi a rundmail gschriem an meine kollegen ada hockn ^^ moi schaun wos zruck kummt =)



Kannsch glei die nächste Rundmail rauslossn ;D
Auf Seite 5 oder sowos.. musst durchblattln.. san nu 3 oder 4 ziemlich gute Witze. Haha


----------



## Noxiel (21. September 2009)

So nach Stichproben auf jeder zweiten Seite komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass wir hier einen reinrassigen österreichischen "Tagschwärmer" im Bereich haben. Wie kann ich diesen Thread also in seiner jetzigen Form und mit gutem Gewissen offen lassen, wenn ich dann auch jeden mit Fremddialekt gewähren lassen müsste?

Ich schließe daher aus oben genannten Gründen. Der TE kann mich anschreiben, wenn er wert darauf legt, dass der Thread seinem Ursprung zurückgeführt wird, dann würde ich das gechatte in seiner Masse entfernen.


----------

